# SSN 2020 Kidding thread



## SandyNubians

I wish I could delete my last one. Got a little too long and was more of a late 2019 kidding thread. So here is my new one! Lol


Wee3Farms MT AliceinWonderland
She will be 5 in April. Has kidded at least one.

Then it's Cherry Butte Twixel
She is an older girl. She will be 8 in February. 

Last in this batch is Diamond T Kids Rainbow
She will be 6 in June 2020

Now for the others
Mary-lou. Due in February. Bred to tarzan

Twinkle Toes. Due in Feb/March. Bred to tarzan.

Anime. Due in March. Bred to Oaken

DrkBrwn ND. Bred to Oaken(maybe peewee) Due May 8th

Lighter ND doe

Dippin' dots

RootBeer

Bubble

And possibly(would be bred in June-August 2020
Mara

Tala

And Abbey


----------



## SandyNubians

Now here is the problem girl. I just got her registration application today. She was born May 7th, 2019. That means she only about 3-4 months old when bred. Incredibly irresponsible on her previous owner's part, and it may cost her, her life. The youngest doe I've ever had kid was bred at 8 months and I lost her sister, and almost lot her. This doe will be kidding at 8 months. She looks closest to kidding out of those 4. I don't expect her to have more than 4 weeks left. What are her odds of not making it? Other than obviously being there for the kidding, and limiting food. What can be done to help her have the best chance?

This is her next to the buck she was bred by









This is her udder








Kinda hard to tell with all the hair, but she more than a big handful of udder. Her ligs are loose. Feels like just one kid. She almost always looks open in the back end when walking, and is prolapsing a little bit when she lays down(which just worries me more!)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh poor baby! I don't have any advice except since she was living on leaves she probably needs a full course of replemin (loader and weekly). Personally I'd give her a handful of red raspberry leaves daily too. She's so adorable though I really hope she gets through this ok


----------



## SandyNubians

Edited. Holy typos! I need some sleep, lol

Any idea how I could get her to eat it though? While the other 3(including her mom) are super friendly, she looks like she wasn't handled much. I locked her up with some tea water. She hasn't touched it. I just went and offered her a few handfuls of plain dried raspberry leaves, but she won't come within 5ft of me. I left them in with her but looking on camera she hasn't gone anywhere near them. I started her on replamin yesterday and gave her some BoSe. I held off on cdt since I have no idea when she is for sure due.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I just put mine in each goats grain bowl but since she's so tiny giving her much grain probably isn't too good an idea maybe a quarter cup twice a day with those mixed in. My does think it's a treat so I have no problem giving raspberry leaves. Time might be the best answer I guess, she's been through a lot in her short life and gaining her trust might be the answer.


----------



## SandyNubians

I will try that. She just doesn't want to eat anything except hay, or leaves. I tried putting some in her hay, and she definitely ate some but I'm not quite sure how much of it.

Got 2 new girls today!
They are a little, um, chunky. I couldn't feel their ribs for the life of me! They are 14 months old, usually, i'd wait until 16 months to breed, but they look nice and wide and are only slightly smaller than sarsparilla ls, so I decided to breed them. One girl(the darker brown one) was in heat right when she got here so that worked! She was bred to Oaken, but i turned peewee out with her too. I am dead set on breeding the other girl to peewee. I think they will beautiful kids!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh they are beautiful! And your problem child looks like a sassy trouble maker doesn’t she? She’s adorable.
Try not to worry yourself to death on her. You are doing good and have a good plan. I did the same with a small just shy 4 month old that lute didn’t work on and I did have to help her some but it all turned out fine in the end. Hopefully she has a small herd in there so they are extra small kids. I would defiantly watch her for any signs of pregnancy toxemia, even if she acts a tad off I would treat her (although that is my advise even with a older super well fed doe).


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Jubillee

OMGosh that little face!! I have no experience with them that young. I would def have done all the things you did and give her lots of alfalfa...if she was just eating leaves, who knows how much calcium she got. Maybe a touch of grain too since she's still a baby. At this point, there is nothing you can do except watch her and be there to help. Praying everything goes well. 

Beautiful new girls!

Hey now...these don't look like Nubians...:shrug::heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife

How is that precious Mara doin? I have not seen anything about her in forever it seems. .


----------



## GoofyGoat

There's a picture of Mara in the other kidding thread @Sfgwife  I check up often on her too...she's so special.
I love your new girls they're adorable. Absolutely the one should go with PeeWee they'll be stunning kids. I think Oaken with the other will be a good match too.
Cant wait for baby pictures


----------



## SandyNubians

Jubillee said:


> Hey now...these don't look like Nubians


I know(embarrassed) I just spent the weekend coming up with my gameplan. I plan to have mainly Nigerians for the next year or 2, just cause they are really popular right now, and then I will sell them off and get some quality nubians. I can't wait to have them back! I only have 1 pure nubian now, the rest are crosses


----------



## SandyNubians

Jessica84 said:


> Oh they are beautiful! And your problem child looks like a sassy trouble maker doesn't she? She's adorable.
> Try not to worry yourself to death on her. You are doing good and have a good plan. I did the same with a small just shy 4 month old that lute didn't work on and I did have to help her some but it all turned out fine in the end. Hopefully she has a small herd in there so they are extra small kids. I would defiantly watch her for any signs of pregnancy toxemia, even if she acts a tad off I would treat her (although that is my advise even with a older super well fed doe).


She certainly is a trouble maker! I don't know how many fences she has broke or got out of now. I feel bad, but I can't have her drinking her dams milk. I am almost out of colostrum that I have stored up and my next girls aren't due until late Feb.

I believe I read your thread(maybe it was for a different girl though) yesterday. I did see most threads about young bred girls, they seem to turn out okay. I am definitely less worried now. It just made me so worried thinking about a 3mo getting bred. All of mine at 3mo still have their little baby face. It makes me sad they knowingly let that happen to her


----------



## SandyNubians

I had a vet out this morning to check on enapay(he has been having an eye problem) and had them check on the Junebug(new name for the "problem girl) 

She did a quick physical check on her. She did say the kid feels full term. She is 90% sure there is just one kid. She has a narrow vaginal canal but considering her age that's not unexpected. She does think she will be OK, but recommended that I be there for the birth, and alert one of the vet techs when she is in labor, just in case.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Junebug is a great name for the little stinker. I hope the vet's right on both counts she'll be ok (first and foremost) and she'll only have one. (though twins might have been better because they're generally smaller) 
When's Junebug's momma due? 
I was thinking... do you have any milk that you can bottle feed junebug for now while you're trying to get her off her momma?
It's good nutrition and it'll help her keep growing as she's growing her kids...
I know a pregnant bottle baby isn't an ideal thing but it might help her get through this easier.
Not to mention it might help tame her down some to associate you with food and good things.


----------



## Jubillee

SandyNubians said:


> I know(embarrassed) I just spent the weekend coming up with my gameplan. I plan to have mainly Nigerians for the next year or 2, just cause they are really popular right now, and then I will sell them off and get some quality nubians. I can't wait to have them back! I only have 1 pure nubian now, the rest are crosses


 I'm just teasin'! I think NDs are so adorable, but the ones Ive had (other than the bucks) always caused me more work. (getting out, being trouble lol, getting into stuff) and I just don't like milking them after milking Nubians and mini-Nubs. Also, I'm like 6' tall and it was a little hard leading them around (rofl)

There's just something about those Nubians I love. I hope you are able to get them back soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's it going? Everyone getting settled in ok?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww love the new girls...so cute. How exciting to start spmething new..welcome to my world. 
Love the name Junebug..
So appropriate. Keep us posted on her journey! Full of fun & excitement. Lol lom


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> How's it going? Everyone getting settled in ok?


Yep, everyone is great. Junebug is starting to be more and more friendly. I tried to give her a bottle but that just ended up with everyone covered in milk, lol. She is eating grain now, so that's super helpful. I am giving her 1/2 a cup right now so hopefully that's not too much for her. Ligs were super soft this morning. I haven't checked her since, but I still don't think she is quite ready yet. We are supposed to get some snow tomorrow morning, so maybe then?


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hang in their
Junebug doesnt know how lucky she is to have you!


----------



## SalteyLove

Sending all the good wishes for Junebug's kidding! What is her last possible due date? 

Definitely have Banamine for her ready post-delivery. And get her on free choice alfalfa pellets after delivery if possible. 

Does your vet offer a "standing c-Section" on farm if she does need it? Or do you have an alternative humane euthanasia plan? So sorry, just best to know all the options before it's critical.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Junebug doing today? And everyone else too?


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## SandyNubians

SalteyLove said:


> Sending all the good wishes for Junebug's kidding! What is her last possible due date?
> 
> Definitely have Banamine for her ready post-delivery. And get her on free choice alfalfa pellets after delivery if possible.
> 
> Does your vet offer a "standing c-Section" on farm if she does need it? Or do you have an alternative humane euthanasia plan? So sorry, just best to know all the options before it's critical.


Hmm, i'd need to ask. With dottie, they talked about bringing her into the clinic for one, but they also had me set up an area made up of bales of hay in the event that I couldn't make it in. They had talked about anesthetizing her so I don't think they were going to do a standing c-section like they do with cattle I had seen.

Yes, I do have the means to humanely, and quickly euthanize her if it is needed. I hope it's not, but I got everything out on standby just in case.


----------



## SandyNubians

She seems to be doing good. Her udder felt firmer this morning, but my hands were freezing so its possible I was just imagining it. Ligs are still super soft.

Everyone else still looks 4-6 week out. Other then maybe junebugs dam. She has soft ligs and also was having some discharge this morning.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Just checking in. How's the little bug doing? (Everyone else too of course)
Hope you've got decent weather, it's wet and yuck here.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Just checking in. How's the little bug doing? (Everyone else too of course)
> Hope you've got decent weather, it's wet and yuck here.


It's been very cold and everything is frozen. It's warmer today though so everything is a muddy mess, lol.

Junebug is still holding on. Her is udder is the same size as her moms udder is:shrug: Just waiting for her to fill it up. Ligs are a bit harder today, but they keep coming and going.

Twixel(I really need to give them barn names) has really started to show now. Maybe it's just cause she has more food but she has really popped. I still think 4-6 more weeks for her.

AliceIWL is starting to show a little bit too, but very little udder development, so probably another 4-8 weeks.

Junebugs mama, Is looking closer. Her ligs are soft, but it is hard to tell because I can't go off of udder development right now. I'm thinking probably 1-6 weeks for her.

Rootbeer was bred yesterday, so she is due May 18th.

Twinkle toes came back into heat this morning I thought she might have been aborting a couple weeks ago after my neighbor's dog got into my goat pen and chased her. I believe she was around 50-60 days pregnant and had been confirmed bred with a blood test. She got bred by tarzan, so she is due May 19th, if she takes.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Merry Christmas!
How are Junebug and her Mama doing? I've been thinking of y'all and wanted to check in. 
Are the two new does getting settled in too? 
How's Enapay doing? Is he recovering?


----------



## Jubillee

Hoping all is well with little Junebug!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:up:


----------



## SandyNubians

Merry Christmas to everyone! I hope everyone has a wonderful time with their loved ones today:bighug:

I am currently not home. I am visiting family and over 4 hours away from all my little goaties. I left around 11am yesterday(December 24th) I taught my neighbor how to check ligs and feed the bottle kids. I also set up a cam outside and in the barn, so I have been watching her. I did get a text around 8 last night from my neighbor. They said they still felt her ligaments, but she feels different and much softer back there. :shrug: Hopefully, they are still there and they weren't just feeling bone. She looks fine on the camera though. I'll be back home to check on her around 10pm tomorrow. I think she'll hold out for me(knock on wood)



GoofyGoat said:


> How are Junebug and her Mama doing? I've been thinking of y'all and wanted to check in.
> Are the two new does getting settled in too?
> How's Enapay doing? Is he recovering?


Everyone is doing well. Nice and settled in. The blue-eyed new girl was in heat on the 23rd. I bred her to pee wee, but sometime during the night oaken managed to jump/break THREE fences and get in there with him. Pee wee bred her at least 3 times before I went to bed so fingers crossed that she is bred to him and not oaken!
Enapay is great too. Back to normal! He just had a really, really nasty infection. His whole eye was white and swollen. I was worried it would pop out of his head, it was bugging out so much. It's back to normal now(though it is still a teeny bit hazy) I was worried cause she was talking about having to remove it if the eye drops didn't work. 1 eyed buck sure would be something!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Merry Christmas!
How nice to get away for a bit. I really hope you're relaxing and enjoying yourself!
I hope Junebug holds out for you, I'll keep my fingers crossed!
Shame on you Oaken...naughty boy. Bucks sure get determined though don't they, Merlin pulled basically the same stuff and that's why I had to lute Minerva...ugh boys. They can destroy the best laid plans when driven can't they.
I'm sure PeeWee left his mark on your blue eyed beauty....and you'll have stunning kids on the ground ...March 15th,2020...(145days). you know what Shakespeare said..".beware the ides of March" lol
I'm so glad Enapay's eye responded to the drops that's great!
Have a Great day with your family


----------



## SandyNubians

Wish I had some better new today.

Enapay passed away sometime last night. I went out this morning and saw him laying flat on the ground. He was perfectly fine last night when I got home around 11. His eye had was 95% normal and he was acting like his normal self. The only thing I could see of anything wrong this morning was that it looked like he had green froth coming out of his mouth. I don't understand how it could happen so fast. He was sweetest boy, and I will miss him greatly. Aside from Mara, he was my favorite goat. Now he is gone. 

Everyone else is fine. Nothing happening with them health-wise or kidding wise.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so sorry about Enapay
Bless you ..sending prayers to you and yours.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no! Oh I'm so so sorry you lost Enapay! I'm heartbroken for you. 
He was such a special boy.
RIP sweet boy


----------



## Jubillee

So sorry to hear this


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Junebug doing? And everyone else?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Everything ok there? Haven't heard from you in a while...
Just checking in!


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## SandyNubians

Sorry for no updates. I was just trying to adjust to going out and not having enapay, literally stuck to my leg 24/7, and not hearing him scream every time I step outside.

I am going to test several of the girls for chlamydia. My little Gertie girl has nasty eye discharge(very similar to what enapay had before his eye went totally white)and a temp of 104.2, the vet is having me treat her with antibiotics because she was just acting slow and sick. Several of the other goats have nasal discharge(not a lot, but enough to have me concerned) but none of them are running a temp, so the vet is just thinking they will be fine. She said it was probably because of the crazy weather. 10° snowing one day, and 52° and sunny 2 days later. As long as it doesn't get worse, we should be okay. Now, back to the Kidding!


----------



## SandyNubians

Junebug looks close. Very close. Her udder feels very noticeable different(bigger and tighter) her vulva is also noticeably different, and last night her ligs were very soft. They are even softer today and appear to be staying that way. Looks like she has dropped as well. I think we may have new years day kids! Hopefully, we start out the new year with a textbook kidding.

Everyone else is going good. None of them looks super close yet though, so i'm not too worried about them.

All the girls aside from bubble(I want to put some more weight on her before she is bred) have been bred, so that puts an end to the 2019 breeding season.

June bug. Top picture is from December 29th. Bottom picture is from Today. You can see the noticeable difference in her udder and vulva.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh..so glad to hear you are ok. Im sooooo sorry for your loss. At least your girls are keeping you busy and your mind on them. I hope the medicine takes care of your problems. 
Missed you


----------



## toth boer goats

I too am sorry for your loss. 

Hopefully things will be better soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Big changes in Junebug, wow.
I'm so so sorry you're hurting, It's so hard to go through the motions when you miss someone so badly. Enapay is still there in your heart. He's playing with Dottie in a big alfalfa field watching over you.
I'm praying everything goes smoothly for both you and Junebug.
I hope all the tests come back clean and problem free.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Happy New Year!
I know you've been busy taking care of everyone but I thought I'd see how you're doing. How's Junebug? What did the tests show.
Just checking in...


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, not the best start to the new year. I was taking the pup out to potty on the 1st after a little bit of celebrating and dropped my phone. It had just a tiny little crack but it must have hit something important since the whole phone was just flickering away. I got a new phone last night, so hopefully, this one lasts. All my contacts and due dates are gone(Thankfully I have backups on paper)Hopefully that's not setting the pace for the rest of the year.

Junebug still hasn't gone! I seriously thought she would go on the 1st, she looked so close. I guess it's a good thing. I couldn't have called anyone if something were to have happened. Ligs are super, super soft. She had about 4in of discharge 2 days ago. Her udder felt hard this morning. Not rock-solid about to explode, but it is hard so I am going to be shocked if she lasts another week.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Arg, I'm sorry about your phone. I'm glad you had things backed up, nothing worse than losing everything you'd saved.That's an expensive way to start the year off. That's fantastic news that the tests came back negative. I hope she's right. 
Wow, she still hasn't kidded...I figured by now she would have goo 2 days ago and hard udder, it's got to be soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im sooo glad Im not the only one with a cracked phone Ive got to replace. Thankyou. Im going Monday after work...to get another dumb addiction stick..lol a smart phone! 
Im glad all your girls checked out well. And Junebug sounds like a good Doe...keeps you in suspence! I like her! L


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

following! Junebug is super cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Just checking in. How's everyone doing?
It's getting crazy around here. I'll probably be starting my Kidding thread this weekend if nothing happens tonight. They're saying we're in for some pretty severe weather tonight. .... not what we need, but that's the way it goes.
I was just thinking that we hadn't had an update on you new girls and Little Junebug in a while so I wanted to see if everything is ok.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Just checking in!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Yaaa! Wheres Junebug?!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How are your girls? Udders getting full?


----------



## SandyNubians

Sorry for the no updates. My pup just hit adolescents and he is a total nightmare! 
Plus, there has been nothing to update about! 

Everyone is getting big bellies. Mary-Lou is due in about 6 weeks! Anime in about 10, I think. 

I got the 4 Nigerian girls 5 weeks, 1 day ago, so there is no way Junebug can hold onto them for more than 3 more weeks. And the oldest of the 4), I am almost positive I felt kicking when I got her, so she should go in the next 5 weeks. She is getting big, ligs getting looser, and her udder is starting to show a lot more. Junebugs mama is getting huge! She just boomed and got huge over the last 2 weeks. Her ligs are getting softer as well. 

Junebug update
Her ligs have stayed as solid as rock since the 1st, but today they have been much looser. Every time I check they are a little more gone. Her is tight enough that I can't pinch the skin. So i'm not sure how much tighter it can get.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh it's SO good to know things are ok! I've been getting worried when you didn't update. June bug still hasn't kidded..I thought for sure she would have by now. Oh I posted a picture of Meredith's look alike Sybil on my thread she's almost as big as Meredith was LOL. 
Mary-Lou is already almost due WOW time flys!

Anyhow...Just glad you're back and everyone is ok! Time to get your pup terror a big bone to give you some time off ...Thank goodness they grow out of it eventually


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You have to update with us. ! We are a nosey bunch. Besides it hurts our 1 feeling to be left out!(headsmash)
And you did update ys on doggy mania & still no babies....:imok:
We all missed you. So...send us some pics or something!:neat:


----------



## toth boer goats

:cow: Yep :haha:


----------



## SandyNubians

No kids today

Junebugs ligs are super soft still, so I think she's definitely getting close. She is also very vocal today.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks for the update! 
I'll keep checking...I sure hope she has an easy time of it!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Yay! Waiting to see some cute baby's on your post!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You have to share all you can. Those long ears are soooooo precious.. Gotta see what she has!!! So excited!!!!:kid3::kid2::kid::kid3::kid2::kid:


----------



## SandyNubians

I have had a gut feeling all day today that she would be going soon. She just looked different this morning. She was holding her tail weird and was acting a little bit off(more vocal, and more friendly) Her ligs have been really soft since Friday and all day today too. I just checked her a few minutes ago and one lig is gone, and the other is very low. I thought her udder couldn't get much tighter than its been, but it did! Teats still aren't filled yet, but it definitely feels tighter and I think she has dropped even more from this morning.

I think there is a good chance of kids tomorrow! It makes me excited, but also very nervous. I can see lots of night checks and coffee tonight!

Here is a belly pic from the 15th and earlier today. She has dropped even more since then. Kinda hard to see, but her hips are much more visible and you can kinda see the sunken-in look.








And also, here is sarsaparilla's little boy(and riggins butt). It was sunny and 38° earlier! That is the warmest it has been in a while, so he got to enjoy the sun for the first time without being in the barn or chicken coop. Too bad that is the last day for a little while. From the 21-28th it's just supposed to be rain and/or snow every day


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooooh he is adorable...just want to snuggle him! 
Ok back to serious prego stuff...yep if that udder looks like a balloon..mine are usually a day out. That hip points out, straight back legs & full udder....means BABIES!!!! Ok...ok...I hope you get some rest tonight. But if you dont...please post some pictures..and post your babies on the 2020 Kidding Tally...please & thankyou...
Im still excited for you! Best of easy delivery to you!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Prayers that Junebug has an easy time of it. She does look like she's dropped. I'll keep checking.
Hopefully she'll give you an adorable little doe.

Jeez, Riggins got big quick! Sas's boy looks like a stinker of the finest kind. I hope you get a couple days of sun he really looks like he's enjoying the freedom.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well darn. Still nothing. I went out twice last night before both ligs came back. I just gave up and went to bed.

Ligs are back this morning and she isn't seeming very laborish. She doesn't appear in distress or anything. Hopefully she is just getting ready. With the udder, ligs, way she was acting and the way she looked, I thought for sure today would be the day.


----------



## FoxRidge

I check this 3-5 times a day for updateslol


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, ligs are going again. I thought they were gone for a quick second! I can still feel them if she is walking though.
We have rain/snow every day for the next 10 days, she has got to go on one of these days!

I've had the 4 Nigerian girls exactly 6 weeks today. Junebug had to have had her udder for at least a week. It was already a nice big handful when she got here. So, that means 2 weeks MAX. If she has not kidded(or looks close) by the 30th, I may have the vet out to induce her. I thought long and hard. I know it is SUPER risky to induce a doe without due date and it should never be done. I really don't think it will come to that by the looks of it, but if it does i will explain more then. For now, she looks very close and has another 8 days before I'll start to worry(even more than I have been anyways) for all I know she can be on day 150, and the last thing she needs if for the kid(s) to keep growing. She needs to get going already so I can stop stressing myself to death over her!

The oldest doe(I really need to name them!) should only have about another 4 weeks or so. I felt her this morning and those kids are kicking up a storm! I have never felt that much kicking before! At least very active twins, if not trips or quads!

Here are some pictures from last night.
Junebug's mama








Junebugs belly








Twixel(The oldest girl's) belly








I didn't get a pic of the last girl's belly. She doesn't look very close yet.


----------



## Jubillee

Come on Junebug!! She's just waiting for all the snow, that's all. Praying for her to have an easy and uneventful delivery! Sas baby is adorable!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

We have snow coming in a couple of hours so maybe that will send her into labor! We have every day (with the exception of tomorrow) with Snow or rain for 6 hours or more per day, until the 31st.

I have never felt such a mushy back end! The entire thing is absolute mush, but I can still feel the ligs in there. I have had I think 3(?) girls that have kidded with their ligs still there in the last 2 years, so it's definitely possible that she could go. I really think she will lose them completely first though.

On another note, twixel's udder just started filling! It's just been saggy and hanging there for the last 6 weeks, but it was a little bigger this morning. An estimated 4 weeks to go for her.

June bugs back end. Udder is tight(has been for a few days) teats aren't filled yet. She is very loose "back there"









And here is twixels udder, just now filling.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I think this is the worst part. Not knowing when, where ,,is it me or is it really bigger? I understand no due date. But the doe doesnt, she will go when she is ready. Im still waiting on my last girl. And believe me..she is taking her time...
Im with you on frustratuon. I understand the fears. So...it will be fun when they get here. ! Keep you chin up..and camera ready!


----------



## SandyNubians

The weather has been absolutely wonderful today! It's sunny and 46°F. It's the first day in a while I have been able to go outside in teeshirt. The goats are loving it too! 

Junebug is still holding on. Her ligs were still super low this morning, but are a little easier to feel again this afternoon. Her udder is the same. She did seem a little less interested in food this morning, but she has hay 24/7 in the kidding pen so she may have just been full. I tested her ketones and the strip came back negative, she is still eating, acting normal and chewing her cud. Just not eating as much/as fast as she normally does. Rain showers start at 11pm tonight, and then heavy rain starts at 2am and goes until 9am. Then rain and showers the rest of the day. Knowing the doe code of honor, she'll probably go tomorrow morning. While the roads are probably going to be flooded and the vets can't get out here


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh yeah...grab your muck boots, intertube, floateys for the kidds.(doh) Your doe is gonna try water birthing! She wants to be in style..:7up:.no more hay babies for her...cmon catch up! :coolmoves:


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh yeah...grab your muck boots, intertube, floateys for the kidds.(doh) Your doe is gonna try water birthing! She wants to be in style..:7up:.no more hay babies for her...cmon catch up! :coolmoves:


(rofl) I needed that laugh!

On another note. Yep, I am almost positive she is going to go tomorrow. I am 90% sure ligs are gone. She was laying down so I guess that could be why, and I did think i felt maybe, a teeny little feel of one. But it was after a good 15 seconds of digging around. Plus, she was super, duper loose back there about 4 hours ago. She was very open and I thought I just caught her at a bad time, but 2 hours later and she was still really open, puffy, and loose. Looks like her teats may be filling as well. Thinking about if I should just pay for the darn after hours call to the vet to alert them, or if I should see if she can wait it out until 8(One can hope!(pray))

Here is her back end about 3 hours ago.








And I was also able to snap a quick pic of twixel enjoying the sun. Poor girl is getting big.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..its easy to get stressed out with prego goats. So much to worry about. We need to be silly and just laugh! Im glad she is showing you she is getting ready. And poor twixel. How many is she going to have? Lol lol pretty soon gonna get that girl a skateboard to go under her belly!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh My! Junebug looks so close!
How's she doing this morning?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh My! Junebug looks so close!
> How's she doing this morning?


Nothing! I swear, her ligs were gone from 3-5am, but when I checked at 6 they were right back to where they started. She is still very open and has been having little bits of discharge all morning. I am so glad I didn't pay for the afterhours call last night. I still think she will go soon, just not in the next 4 hours or so.


----------



## toth boer goats

:imok::squish:


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'll check back after work...Come on Junebug, a textbook kidding and a cute doeling is that too much to ask for?

(Praying it's smooth and easy!)


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing new this morning. That's actually a good thing today! I am going into town a little bit later and would have been disappointed if she decided today is the day(it might still)


----------



## toth boer goats

They like waiting for us to leave, so maybe babies are on the ground when you get back?


----------



## SandyNubians

toth boer goats said:


> They like waiting for us to leave, so maybe babies are on the ground when you get back?


They do don't they!

Really, I would be absolutely thrilled if that happened! Aside from being there in person and having everything go perfectly, that would be the absolute best thing that could happen!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Stubborn girls I was hoping someone's girl had finally released the hostages lol


----------



## SandyNubians

bisonviewfarm said:


> Stubborn girls I was hoping someone's girl had finally released the hostages lol


So was I! They are all communicating somehow! Laughing, and waiting until we least expect it. Then BLAM! all of them will go at once.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez Junebug...you're really into torture aren't you? My goodness you've got a fan club waiting on the appearance of your little ones and think of all the verbal praise you will get from your adoring fans has got to give you some motivation....doesn't it!
Get a move on girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sooooo...anything tonight? Chevy is being stingy gut too. Her udder is filling, shes being very aggresive during feeding..and just typical cranky prego.:devil: Sooo..same here...no babies


----------



## SandyNubians

I just got back from my outing about an hour ago. Unfortunately, I came home to a still pregnant, Junebug. 

I am a bit worried though. She hasn't eaten anything since I left this afternoon. I tested her with a ketone strip and it came back negative. I bought a brand new box while I was out just in case the ones I have are bad. Just tested her and she is still negative. She doesn't really want to stand either. I've been watching the cam and she will get and move spots then lay down again. Still chewing her cud, and she will get up and follow me to the door if I walk through. Ligs are still there. I am really hoping this is just cause she is close. If she remains the same tomorrow I will figure something out then. I was really hoping to avoid an extra vet bill this month.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok remind me please..is Junebug a FF? If not..did she have to be induced last time? What is her due date?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Junebug is a baby whose previous owner had exposed her to a buck at just a few months old. She's a baby having a baby 

I hope she's just getting ready...not getting toxemia! Poor little thing. Is she still prolapsing at all?

Are you going to pull the kid so she can keep growing?


----------



## toth boer goats

You can take her temp and see if she is OK. If normal or a bit sub temp, give her fortified vit b Complex, 6 cc's per 100 lbs. SQ for 3 days and give probiotics. It may help her appetite. 

Glad her ketones are OK.

Any swollen ankles or walking on eggs shells, sort to speak?
If so, she may need calcium drench.
Even then you can try giving her some anyway and see if it boosts her.

Not eating alfalfa can make her deficient quickly, being so close to kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok remind me please..is Junebug a FF? If not..did she have to be induced last time? What is her due date?


Yes. Someone surrendered their 4 goats to me on December 11th, 2019. They couldn't afford hay and had only been feeding them leaves. They also kept their buck in 24/7 will all the girls. Including junebug. No idea on her due date, but I've had her 6 almost 7 weeks now and could clearly feel her udder, and the kid kicking the day I got her. That makes me believe she had to have already been developing her udder for at least a week. My FF usually start developing their udders 8 weeks before kidding. I have never had one go over 9 weeks from the very day their udder start(just a small, but noticable little pouch) until the day they kid. She was born may 7th, 2019. Which means she likely got bred at only 17-18 weeks old. Just a young little baby herself. Still nursing on her mother the day I got her. Assuming she kids this week, she will be kidding just before she is 9 months old.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> I hope she's just getting ready...not getting toxemia! Poor little thing. Is she still prolapsing at all?
> 
> Are you going to pull the kid so she can keep growing?


Not anymore, that all went down. Still a little open but not anymore than the other preg girls.

I'm not sure. Thats what I did with sas, but junebug has a nice little udder and if everything goes well and she wants to take care of the kid, I think I may leave it on her. If she has more than 1 I will probably pull one off though. All depends on how I feel when she kids. She loves sas's boy though and I think she will probably be a really good mama.


----------



## SandyNubians

toth boer goats said:


> You can take her temp and see if she is OK. If normal or a bit sub temp, give her fortified vit b Complex, 6 cc's per 100 lbs. SQ for 3 days and give probiotics. It may help her appetite.
> 
> Glad her ketones are OK.
> 
> Any swollen ankles or walking on eggs shells, sort to speak?
> If so, she may need calcium drench.
> Even then you can try giving her some anyway and see if it boosts her.
> 
> Not eating alfalfa can make her deficient quickly, being so close to kidding.


I just got her temp a few minutes ago(Should have done that earlier!) Temp is 102.6

I will go ahead and start her on B-complex and probios here in a few.

No swollen ankles that I saw, but I will check again. Not walking funny. She just doesn't seem to want to stand or walk around a lot, but I will give her some calcium. Maybe it can also help things along.

I did notice she seemed a little bloated. She is normally "chunky" but I felt her belly and it feels a little bit airy. I gave her some baking soda which she happily ate, and massaged her a little bit. I will keep a close eye on her tonight.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww I hope Junebug will be okay! So sad that they kept the buck with them and allowed her to get pregnant. She is in good hands though, so I have faith everything will be okay


----------



## SandyNubians

I just took a peek at the cam. She is eating! Excuse the kids. They figured out they can squeeze in the corner and won't stay out. I haven't given her anything yet. Once she is done eating I will go and give her the shots and nasty paste, lol.


----------



## SandyNubians

Poor girl just got her all her stuff. She wouldn't even look at me after She actually liked the probios which was nice. She was okay with the Calcium. She hated the B-complex though. Poor baby.

I'm a big ol' meanie Hopefully she will feel much better though.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw poor baby 
I hope she's feeling better today! It's great she's bonding to Riggins and Sas's boy they're closer to her age, one she's kidded she can go back to being more of a kid herself.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor girl, how is she today?


----------



## SandyNubians

Unfortunately not much better. She did eat a little bit of hay this morning. She ate all her grain (1 and 1/2 cups in total of alfalfa pellets, calfmanna, and sweet feed) I am almost positive it is bloat. She is very airy. I have given her 2 doses(15ml each dose) of vegetable oil with a little bit of baking soda. I am out massaging her now. Darn rain has been going all day. Got water into the outlets so my cam is going to be down for a little while. As far as kidding goes. Her ligs are still there and she hasn't shown very much signs of anything.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Unfortunately not much better. She did eat a little bit of hay this morning. She ate all her grain (1 and 1/2 cups in total of alfalfa pellets, calfmanna, and sweet feed) I am almost positive it is bloat. She is very airy. I have given her 2 doses(15ml each dose) of vegetable oil with a little bit of baking soda. I am out massaging her now. Darn rain has been going all day. Got water into the outlets so my cam is going to be down for a little while. As far as kidding goes. Her ligs are still there and she hasn't shown very much signs of anything.


Oh the poor thing (you too) 
Do you have gas-x? Ginger? 
She's got to be miserable


----------



## SandyNubians

I don't have gas-x unfortunately. I did give her some tea. I mixed several bags of ginger tea with some of the raspberry tea that she likes. I haven't seen her drink any yet, so I may drench her in a little bit if the level is unchanged next time I go out.


----------



## SandyNubians

I just took her tea out. I didn't read the ingredients first ops2: She didn't drink any anyways. Before I drench her, just want to double-check that everything in it is okay.








It would just be easiest to make this cause I bought like 10 boxes, lol. If not I'll have to find the raw ginger. I put it somewhere a few weeks ago. Just can't remember where:imok:


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> I just took her tea out. I didn't read the ingredients first ops2: She didn't drink any anyways. Before I drench her, just want to double-check that everything in it is okay.
> View attachment 170445
> 
> It would just be easiest to make this cause I bought like 10 boxes, lol. If not I'll have to find the raw ginger. I put it somewhere a few weeks ago. Just can't remember where:imok:


@happybleats. 
I think it is but I'm not sure about the fennel seed...it's like licorice and licorice I think is not good for goats...great for humans though.
I wish I could give you a positive answer but I can't. I'm sorry


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..you are doing an AMAZING JOB with that little girl! I had forgotten about the girls you inherited. Sorry. When you said eating leaves I remembered. Would garlic or baking soda help her? 
She is sooo cute. How are you doing?


----------



## GoofyGoat

So, how's Junebug today? I really hope she's feeling better! Are you still thinking of inducing at the end of the week? At this point it might just be a good decision for Junebug's sake.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> So, how's Junebug today? I really hope she's feeling better! Are you still thinking of inducing at the end of the week? At this point it might just be a good decision for Junebug's sake.


Much, much better! I gave her one more dose of baking soda oil last night. I got up to check on her a few times last night and she looked better each time. She is walking and screaming her head off for breakfast this morning. Lol. Her belly has gone way down and doesn't feel like a big balloon. Very happy this morning!

As for inducing. I don't know. I may wait it out just a few more days to be extra cautious. I'm just worried. The longer she is pregnant, the more likely it is that she is overdue, and the more likely it is that the kid is going to be bigger. I may have them start her on just dex, so that way it will help mature the lungs and also might induce her on its own without lute.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Much, much better! I gave her one more dose of baking soda oil last night. I got up to check on her a few times last night and she looked better each time. She is walking and screaming her head off for breakfast this morning. Lol. Her belly has gone way down and doesn't feel like a big balloon. Very happy this morning!
> 
> As for inducing. I don't know. I may wait it out just a few more days to be extra cautious. I'm just worried. The longer she is pregnant, the more likely it is that she is overdue, and the more likely it is that the kid is going to be bigger. I may have them start her on just dex, so that way it will help mature the lungs and also might induce her on its own without lute.


I'm so glad she's feeling better!
I have no pearls of wisdom on this one...Without a due date there's so much that factors in. I'm sure you'll do whatever is right for both of you. It's so hard thinking about that poor little thing but if she were in the wild it might not even be an issue. What a conundrum.


----------



## SandyNubians

She is being very touchy with her udder. She is normally 100% ok with me touching but she is jumping all over the place when I do now. She also started hating sas's boy and riggins in the last few hours. She still has her ligs, but had several inches of goo. She also stretched several times while I was out there. I think MAYBE she is getting close(knock on wood!) but I have been wrong, what? 5 times now(rofl) So im not going to get too excited yet.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Praying all goes well! I'll keep checking back.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So glad she is feeling better! It sounds like she is starting pre labor. I hope she is for your sake! That would really be nice for you.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Finger crossed for you! Someone needs to give up some baby's lol


----------



## SandyNubians

bisonviewfarm said:


> Finger crossed for you! Someone needs to give up some baby's lol


Hopefully. I am getting tired of seeing no kids! You have 4 does now in kidding range and none of those little moochers are giving them up. I was hoping one of you girls could give me my kid fix by now!


----------



## SandyNubians

In other new. I am still hopeful Junebug is close. Teats have filled in overnight, and udder is strutted. Ligs were rock solid yesterday, but super soft again this morning. She is eating really well. It's like nothing happened. So, im glad that seems to be the end of that "bloat" ordeal.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she is doing OK.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Hopefully there's finally light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## SandyNubians

Ligs are gone! She looks to be having some contractions every now and again too.

I set up a cam so my sister can watch since she has school tomorrow and can't be here. Since I already went through the trouble setting it up, I might as well share here too. I will try and leave it up as long as I can. It is much more freezy, slow, and blurry than what I see on my phone, but hopefully it's not too bad.


----------



## FoxRidge

Go Junebug!!! Woot! I hope its smooth! Not hiccups for the little girl!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Praying for an easy delivery!

Looks Like Junebug has an audience with Riggins and Sas's boy


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Praying for an easy delivery!
> 
> Looks Like Junebug has an audience with Riggins and Sas's boy


Darn boys won't stay out! I had to remove them like 5 times already. She doesn't seem to mind though.

It's pretty quiet. I just got done feeding her about 30 minutes ago and she just stopped eating now, so maybe she will resume what she was doing before(The cat stretched/Contractions)

I also changed the link for the livestream. It didn't seem to be in the right place. So here is the new one. Pretty boring right now though:waiting:


----------



## rebelINny

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Silly boys  
Hopefully they'll just behave and keep her company.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hows everything going? I tried the video and no luck. Please let me know if everything is ok!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hows everything going? I tried the video and no luck. Please let me know if everything is ok!


Try this link


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Wohoo can't wait to see her baby's!!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Unfortunately, things haven't gone well. Junebug is doing just fine no problems. She had a doeling and buckling. Buckling has passed. Doeling is not doing good at all.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Oh no I'm so sorry about the kids


----------



## FoxRidge

So sorry to hear about the kids


----------



## ksalvagno

So sorry about the kids.


----------



## SandyNubians

Just lost the doeling

I went out at my 4 am alarm. Nothing. Wasn't showing any signs or anything. I set my next alarm for around 6. I got up and check the camera. She looks like she was just eating so I went to the motion recorded videos to look for possible contractions and time them. The first video I looked at I immediately saw pushing 10 minutes before and practically flew out the door. There was a sack presenting no kid. I went in as far as I could go and found just a head. Felt a little funny, but I didn't think much. The second he plopped to the ground I knew he likely wouldn't make it. Preemie. Not sure why. They are about the size of an average mini kid. I don't know if she didn't have enough nutrition to grow them, I don't know if the bloat had anything to do with it. I have no idea. Eyes are sealed. Short fur. The doeling does have teeth that look that are just, just barely erupting. Buckling cord broke the second he hit the ground and he bled out before I could do a thing. Doeling came out perfectly in a sac. She was still attached to the placenta and getting oxygen. I held her close to Junebug hoping to get the placenta so the doeling would have least a few extra minutes of oxygen in the house. I knew that wouldn't happen and my legs were getting tired. I couldn't let go of the kid to do anything or her cord would break and she would bleed out. I found a piece of twine and managed to pull a piece off of it. Not sanitary I know, but its the best i could do. I tied off both ends and found a pair of scissors I was using to clip chicken wings(again unsanitary) clipped it and rushed her inside to warmth. The buckling was already gone by this time. The doeling stopped breathing and I was about to give up. I started taking deep breaths and blowing into her to fill her lungs. She was taking one gasp every 15 seconds or so. So I kept going. After about 5 minutes she started to breathe once every 5 seconds or so. Another 5 minutes and she was breathing fairly regularly. She even started to bleat and move around a little bit even slightly held her head up. I got too much hope. She started to go back to not breathing every 30 seconds. Then 15. Then 5. And she just stopped breathing about 10 minutes ago. She survived almost 4 hours. These were absolutely stunning kids.
Sorry for the rather graphic images.

Buckling







Doeling


----------



## FoxRidge

You did everything you could, they really do look preemie and they were stunning. Poor babes. So sorry for your loss. I am glad though that Junebug did ok.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no! I'm so terribly sorry I'm heartbroken for you. Praying Junebug is ok.


----------



## toth boer goats

They do look premature, I am so sorry for your losses. 

How is mama doing, did she dropped her afterbirth?

Keep an eye on her udder. 
Milk her and save the colostrum, freeze it or if you have other babies to graft on or you can feed it to other kids by bottle if needed. 

Or if you want her to dry off, then do so, milking her as needed. 
Watch for mastitis.


----------



## SandyNubians

toth boer goats said:


> They do look premature, I am so sorry for your losses.
> 
> How is mama doing, did she dropped her afterbirth?
> 
> Keep an eye on her udder.
> Milk her and save the colostrum, freeze it or if you have other babies to graft on or you can feed it to other kids by bottle if needed.
> 
> Or if you want her to dry off, then do so, milking her as needed.
> Watch for mastitis.


She is doing fine. Still hasn't passed the placenta, but looks like that is gonna happen soon. I will milk her a bit later, her teats are so small it's really hard for me to get anything out. I will save the milk for 48 hours and then I will probably start to dry her off.


----------



## toth boer goats

Milking her will help stimulate her to drop the afterbirth. The sooner you can do that the better.


----------



## rebelINny

Sorry you lost the kids


----------



## SandyNubians

rebelINny said:


> Sorry you lost the kids


It really is awful. I was planning to start giving dex tomorrow and was going to give it until Feb 2 and induce with lute for kids on the 4th. I only wish I had started to give dex sooner. I feel like that really would have helped them. The doe was doing well until I started patting her to get rid of the mucus in her lungs, that's when she started to stop breathing. I think I probably made them collapse. I feel awful.


----------



## SandyNubians

Junebug passed the placenta. I saw her eating it a bit ago.


----------



## Jubillee

So sorry about the babies  tha kful Junebug is ok. Big hugs to you.


----------



## rebelINny

SandyNubians said:


> It really is awful. I was planning to start giving dex tomorrow and was going to give it until Feb 2 and induce with lute for kids on the 4th. I only wish I had started to give dex sooner. I feel like that really would have helped them. The doe was doing well until I started patting her to get rid of the mucus in her lungs, that's when she started to stop breathing. I think I probably made them collapse. I feel awful.


Hindsight is 20/20. I'm feeling pretty crappy today over losing my doe last night and what I could have done different too. Premier kids aren't ever easy though. And they did look pretty early. It may not have made a difference.


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> I just took her tea out. I didn't read the ingredients first ops2: She didn't drink any anyways. Before I drench her, just want to double-check that everything in it is okay.
> View attachment 170445
> 
> It would just be easiest to make this cause I bought like 10 boxes, lol. If not I'll have to find the raw ginger. I put it somewhere a few weeks ago. Just can't remember where:imok:


I keep my ginger in the freezer....

Eta. I am sorry about those beautiful kids and your loss! Happy that junebug is doin well for you!


----------



## SandyNubians

Hmm, a question about milking junebug. Her udder is really tight but I can't for the life of me get anything out. I spent about 2 minutes to get just a tiny finger full. Her teats are so small and she has the THICKEST colostrum I have ever seen. It is toothpaste consistency. It is so hard to get anything out at all. Her udder is so tight it can't be comfortable at all.


----------



## toth boer goats

Warm compresses may help.

Thick colostrum is tough to start, but keep at it. 

Have you tried to make a gentle stripping motion on the teat itself?
By using your thumb and index finger and from the top of the teat from the bottom of the udder, lightly pinch your fingers together and pull downward from top, to the bottom of the teat. Do not pull too hard.

Also make sure you remove the teat plug, some are hard to start, but that may be what is making the flow not come out.
By doing as I suggested, helps open that up. Also gently scrape the teat orifice area to try to remove the plug. Do not hurt her or scrape too hard, it is gently. You do not want to cause injury.

If you get the flow going, continue this way until you are be able to start a normal, milking procedure.

Good luck.


----------



## GoofyGoat

You can Try giving her vitamin c chewables along with the warm compresses and massages. they're good for udder health


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lady you are amazing. All your patience, love and expertise. Junebug is so fortunate to have you. She would have died if not for you. Her little ones were cute, but she wasnt ready. With you. She will have kids again. Because of you. She will be a happy goat. 
Bless your heart. Im so sorry.


----------



## SandyNubians

Brrr, its been cold. -1 last night with 40-50MPH winds. I froze my butt off last night when I thought it would be a good idea to walk the pup down the street. I regretted that! Still pretty windy today, but nowhere near as cold. Its 28° with 20-30mph winds.

Junebug is doing well. Took a lot of patience and milkings, but I got her udder down and eventually got to pretty thin milk after several milkings. I am drying her up now.

Now for the pregnant girls.
I felt kicking in all 3 of the older Nigi girls. Twixel and Junebug's mama both have nice udder. The last doe just started to fill a couple of days ago. I would expect all 3 to kid by mid-march.

I felt kicking in Mary-Lou a few days ago. That's always exciting! I am definitely thinking a single. She got huge with her twins last year. She looks like she isn't even pregnant. She looked that way with her last 2 singles as well. Day 148 will be March 2nd. 28 days to go!


----------



## SandyNubians

It's also been one year since I lost dottie. She was a very special goat. I didn't own her a super long time, but from the moment I got her, I fell in love. She was so sweet, so strong, so beautiful. I thought I could watch over the videos of her labor again, but I just couldn't. I was able to watch some of the last ones but as soon as I open that very last video. I know I wouldn't be able to get through it. Just watching her push, and push, and push. Panting from exhaustion, grunting and her soft crys. It's awful.

Here is a screenshot from about 20 minutes before I made the decision to put her down. This is when she really started go out and having trouble coming back awake.








But out of it, I got mara. She is 1 year old today. She is like her mother. A sweetheart with people, but hates everything else:lolgoat: I can't imagine not having her here
















:hbd: Mara! She will be getting lots of love and spoils today!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I understand. Its amazing how something just Clicks with that one goat. Something their..its hard to explain. Im so happy to see Mara is 1 year old! (woo):birthday1:
She is precious! 
And Im looking forward to March and more of your little darlings!
I do hope Junebug is better and getting cuter every day!


----------



## toth boer goats

How sad, it is never easy to have to put them down, but happy you have Mara. She is cute.

It is so good you managed to milk her and are tings are going well there.
Good work.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, it's been a year already. I remember Dotties pregnancy , labor and your heartbreaking announcement that you had to put her down to save Mara. I was following it all. My heart hurt so bad for you.
Mara has grown up to look so much like sweet Dottie and is such a special little girl.
Happy birthday sweet Mara. I know Dottie's is your guardian angel and watching over you.


----------



## SandyNubians

What a surprise! It looks like kids today!

Twixel(now named Josie) ligs are gone and she had about 4in of amber goo. She is eating now, but I think she will probably get going soon.

Haha, the funny thing is, literally right before I went out to check I was looking up when the earliest people have felt kicking was. I got her 8 weeks ago today so I was about to post how we should have kids in the next week since the earliest everyone I saw felt kicking was 3 months bred.

I saw her last night before bed and I was thinking "wow, she really looks thin tonight!" And she was also missing one lig. I thought it was just the pressure drop since it was due to snow all of last night and this morning. Guess not! Her udder has not filled so I am hoping this goes well(if not I do have colostrum. Thank you rootbeer and junebug!)I know some older does don't fill until after, I an hoping that's the case.

Cleaning out the kidding pen, and getting fresh straw now, and then the wait begins!

Her dropped belly








Her little udder


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## SandyNubians

Quite a few contractions, sweet talking, licking me, and lots of discharge going on. I say kids within the next hour(dance)


----------



## FoxRidge

YES RIGHT BEFORE I HAVE TO LEAVE FOR WORK! GO JOSIE GO!


----------



## SandyNubians

She just went down and had her first push! This goat probably has the most discharge I have ever seen. It just keeps coming.

If you can't tell, I'm excited! (rofl) I need some new little kids to play with! Sas's boy left for his new home last night, and riggins isn't so litte anymore.


----------



## FoxRidge

I'd be right there with you! I'm so jealous! Hopefully everything goes smoothly


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians

Pretty sure she is done. Buck/Doe twins. Doeling is doing great. She came out perfect position but upside down. The buckling is still having a little trouble. He game out both front legs out, but head tucked into his side. Took a bit of pulling to get him out. His belly is full of goo, and he is still having some trouble breathing. He is improving though.

Doeling








Buckling


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh so exciting! So glad shes had her twins. Congrats. Sending prayers for the buckling...hope he keeps improving. 
Dont forget the 2020 Kidding Tally
.for your kidds pictures...everbody needs to see them!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh so exciting! So glad shes had her twins. Congrats. Sending prayers for the buckling...hope he keeps improving. 
Dont forget the 2020 Kidding Tally
.for your kidds pictures...everbody needs to see them!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Congratulations! Beautiful little doe, I hope the buckling picks up soon it's so hard with the head back you did great! I know they're in great hands 

Can you give the buckling a bit of dex to help his breathing maybe?


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats on the new set of twins!


----------



## SandyNubians

I don't think the buckling will make it Poor baby. So far this year has not be a good one. I gave him Bo-Se and B complex. He did drink about 2oz of colostrum on his own. But what I failed to notice was this hernia(?) Its like a pocket of air kind of, but I do feel some other stuff in too. He still hasn't stood up and just don't look good.

Hernia or? I've never seen it before. I almost wonder if this(and also junebugs early(?) labor)have something to do woth them only eating leaves for over 2 months. Surley that couldn't have been healthy.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I have no clue what that is poor baby. Im so sorry he's struggling! Did you call your vet and send them a picture? Maybe they'll have a suggestion.
Hang in there, it's been rough for you. I'm so sorry.
Just a thought...
If they were only eating oak leaves the tannins might be the problem but that's just guesswork.


----------



## SandyNubians

He's gone. It broke my heart, his little crys. The vet closed at 5. I could have brought him into the emergency vet, but I kind figured he wouldn't make it. He was really good the first 5 hours improving and then just went totally downhill a few hours ago. And, after junebug, I just couldn't afford it right now. 

I know with livestock these things will always happen. It just never gets easier when it does. I got my hopes up a little too soon when he started to suckle.


----------



## SandyNubians

I opened his leg up a few minutes ago. It was in fact, a hernia. Intestines that obviously shouldn't have been in/that close to his legs were there.

Graphic photo


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no, I'm so very sorry! You've had more than your share of heartbreak recently. ((HUGS))


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

So cute!!!! ❤ Congratulations!


----------



## rebelINny

Sorry you lost the little buckling


----------



## Jubillee

Poor thing, so sorry about the buckling.


----------



## SandyNubians

Nice few days of semi peace. Just dealing with the spunky little doeling. No name for her yet. I am waiting for a doe I am sure I want to keep. I would like to name a keeper doeling after a friend who passed away a few weeks ago. We have 3 girls left to go for feb-mid march. Then we start the april, May, and June kidding.

Mary-Lou. My sweet girl (don't tell the others but she's one of my favorites!) 
In 99.9% sure it's another single. She got huge last year with her first set of twins. If it wasn't for the blood test I don't think I would ever guess she was pregnant. I will have to get pics of her later. She wanted the grain in my pocket and wouldn't sit still!

Then we have Lady(I finally named these 3, lol) I found myself just calling her lady a lot, so it kinda stuck. She started her udder 2 weeks ago if I remember. So I think probably 4 more weeks for her. Her ligs have actually been really soft the last few days. She isn't big at all but is very long and deep, so I think she is hiding twins in there. Her udder is up very tight to her belly so it is hard to see. Super easy to feel though and definitely growing















Then we have Ashleigh(Junebugs mama)
She started getting noticeably bigger on Jan 14th. so I think probably another 2 weeks? I say probably twins for her as well. She is a chunky girl!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks for the update! I'm so sorry you lost a friend. It's nice you're honoring her by naming a keeper doe after her.
I love the name Ashleigh for Junebug's momma. How's June bug doing? I hope MaryLou gives you a sweet doeling. I'm thinking pink for you.


----------



## SandyNubians

Junebug is doing great! I just got back in from letting Josie(ginger)s little doeling play. The 2 of them were playing together(though maybe junebug was just trying to ram her:lolgoat It was too cute. She is all dried up and healthy as can be. 

I forgot to add mary-lous due date! She is due in just 18 days(day 148) March 2nd, and these will(should) be tarzans first kid(s) to hit the ground. Super exciting! I really want a keeper doe from her. I am still kicking myself for rehoming her last doeling.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good Sandy we want doelings for you to.keep! Cant wait to see the girls when they get here!


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, Mary-Lou is at day 135. Only 5 more days until she is safe. That's always a huge relief! 13 days until her usual due date of day 148. She kidded all 3 times(One was a 5 day heat so it could have been day 143) before on that day, so that's what I'm going with! 

She is just going along. She has become her late pregnancy "Pet me NOW" self:lolgoat: Udder is looking good and everything else is pretty normal.

Ashleigh is about the same. She is still carrying really high. Udder is a bit bigger but definitely not tight at all. Ligs are a bit loose, but not much.

Lady, kinda threw me for a loop tonight. Her ligs have been pretty soft for the last week or so but she is pretty fat, and its really hard to tell if they are just soft or gone. I have been just taking a quick peek at her udder, but not feeling it lately. I took a peek tonight and still looked very small, but I felt it and it felt big and actually pretty dang tight. I did notice a lot of stretching going on earlier with her and her back end was mushier. I need to shave her udder. It looked almost nonexistent but when I felt it I was a little shocked how big/tight it was!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Almost there YAY! It looks like MaryLou will be Kidding the same day Tonks is due ....we can watch and wait together. I REALLY hope she gifts you a keeper doeling!
It's got to be making you crazy not knowing when the three girls are due. Especially with winter coats. Maybe Lady will go soon so you won't have to shave her. 
Going to be watching and waiting with you


----------



## Moers kiko boars

GO GIRLS GO! Cant wait to see the babies!!!:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## toth boer goats

:clapping::clapping:


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, after a pretty crumby week(We lost Riggins to polio This is obviously not my year) I am finally happy about something.

I purchased P.G.600 a few weeks ago. $80 for the darn thing. This is dippin' dots very last chance. I gave it to her on Wednesday when she looked like she was starting to come into heat. I've tried CIDRs, Fertagyl, and Cystorelin. She is turning 3 in march. My first attempt to breed her was at 13 months old. She didn't take. Oh well, I'll try again! She has gone/been brought into heat at least 20 times with 0 successful breedings. However, in that time I have not once actually seen her bred. I see she was in heat(strongest heats of any does I've owned) and saw discharge and would just mark that day. 

She was in heat this morning, but it is not her usual crazy strong heats, she looked like a normal in heat doe. I watched her get bred not once, not twice, but THREE times. This was the first time ever I have seen such a normal heat from her, and first time I've ever actually witnessed her being successfully bred. I traded the last doe kid from my favorite doe(My old herd queen, stripes, who got killed by a coyote) for her! She has such amazing potential and comes from great lines. I just really she takes this time. We should know in about 30 days. This time looks very promising though(dance)


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Almost there YAY! It looks like MaryLou will be Kidding the same day Tonks is due ....we can watch and wait together. I REALLY hope she gifts you a keeper doeling!
> It's got to be making you crazy not knowing when the three girls are due. Especially with winter coats. Maybe Lady will go soon so you won't have to shave her.
> Going to be watching and waiting with you


I hope they go on the same day! Double the kids, double the cuteness! I am going insane waiting for the last 2 girls. Lady is so chunky that I keep mistaking her ligs getting soft, for them being gone.

Mary-Lou is on day 140! Officially safe! Only about a week until we (hopefully) have kids. She exploded this week. She might actually have twins in there. Especially if they are on th smaller side. She was bred 3 times by peewee so it is definitely possible.

Lady is the same. Udder a little bigger. I did shave her a bit, but it didn't really help. I didn't want to shave too far. Its been in the low 20s and teens at night and I didn't want to make her cold. She has a lot of fat around her ligs, so it makes it a bit hard to tell if they are just soft or gone.

Ashleigh is also the same. She is a very small doe, but her poor belly is huge. She just waddles everywhere. She is definitely getting more uncomfortable, and as been very open/loose the last few days.

Mary-lous belly(She needs copper. I have been putting it off for a while:hide
















Also tarzan, the probably father to be. He has gotten so big. He used to be so tiny!








Here is one of poor Ashleigh this morning.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh geez, I'm so sorry about Riggins  its been brutal for you. 
Hopefully Mary-Lou will give you two Does which willlighten your heart.
Tarzan has really grown and gotten better looking too (not that he was not handsome, just less mature) he's quite the handsome stud muffin now.
Ashleigh looks like she's got trips hiding in there her udder is filling too.
I'll keep checking in...who will go first I wonder?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I am soooo sorry about Riggins. Geez girl..its been a hard year for you. So now its time to change to better things. Sounds like it started with the 3x breeding! So hang in their..its going to get GOOD!:squish:


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about Riggins. Good luck with the rest.


----------



## Jubillee

Oh man...so sorry about Riggins. That's terrible. 

Look at those bellies though... Hope there's lots of babies in there!!

Fingers crossed for dipping dots!


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry.


----------



## rebelINny

Sorry you lost your boy


----------



## SandyNubians

Thank you every one:bighug: It never does ger easier. He had a home lined up, but a few days before he was supposed to be picked up, he was lethargic and felt much lighter. I ended up canceling and decided to keep him until he was back to weight. He got scours a couple days later and I figured coccidia. Brought in a fecal, and sure enough they saw coccidia. I treated him with corid, and then B-complex. It had been a little over 3 weeks since then and I decided to do his second dose. The day after his 5th dose and I gave him some (fortified)B-complex again. I noticed he was a bit sluggish, but it was 11° so I figured he was a little cold and I turned the heater on. The next morning he was out on his side, neck stretched back to his withers and wouldn't stand. When he did stand he was staggering and looked so confused. Off to the vet. She gave him B1 and some other things(I honestly wasn't paying attention) he started to have what looked like seizers, that continued for about 10 minuted before he took one big last breath and passed away. Very upsetting. He was an amazing little buck with some great potential.


----------



## SandyNubians

The girls are still wobbling about. Mary-Lou is on day 142! 6 days until her due date.

Don't know about the other girls yet. We had some snow this morning, and 50-60mph wind this evening. So, I haven't been out to watch them as much today. Lady did have some very soft ligs, even for her, and her udder felt a little more firm. Ashleigh had softer ligs too. She started noticeably getting bigger on Jan 15th, so I don't expect her to go over 2 more weeks. I got rid of Oaken this afternoon. He bred pretty much all the girls at this point. He also broke out this morning while I was putting a new bale of hay in the feeder. I spent 30 minuets trying to catch him. I had someone ask to buy him last werk. That's where he went. Pretty glad he is finally gone. I don't need 3 bucks. Especially one who breaks out and runs into the hay barn, even though I just put a brand new bale out there:ahh:

Poor ash waddling away this evening
















Ladys little belly








Here is her udder. Top picture is from Feb 18th, bottom is from today(Feb 23rd)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my...sounds like your weather is Awful! Yukky stuff! And made a little money off a wild boy! Yep 3 bucks , are hard to manage...lol...I had 14 bucklings so far this year! Talk about too much testosterone! They will be sold in a couple of months! 
I sure hope your little?!¿ waddlers go soon. Cant wait to see the babies!!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

14 bucklingsmg: Yeesh, I had 7 last year(at one time) and thought that was hard! They are always so fun though. I love watching them ram heads and play around. Gets so empty once the kids leave!

I can't wait to see these kids either! Mary-lou definetly has some cuties hiding in there. Ash, and Lady, should have absolutley stunning kids as well. I really hope I get at least one doe from each, but I think that would be pushing it:shrugrofl) 

I am definetly keep one from mary-lou if she is so kind as to give me one. Maybe 1 or 2 more does that are born between all the other girl(For sure one from Dippin Dots if she does take) I am trying to hold myself back on keeping too many. I kept all but 2(mary-lous and Twinkel toes) does born here last year.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great you sold that buck. Good luck with the girls!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'll bet you're happy to have one less stress with Oaken gone, you have your hands full enough.
C'mon Mary-Lou twin doelings please, Lady and Ashleigh, you have a great new home so show your appreciation by gifting your Momma with pretty little girls too.
Thinking pink for you!
I've got my fingers and toes crossed Dippin Dots took...sayin prayers too!


----------



## SandyNubians

I have been watching ash like a hawk today. She has been super open and just giving me a "She's close" feeling. She has been doing a lot of fence rubbing and head scratching/pressing. She has also kinda been staying off alone by the barn. I definitely don't think she is imminent, but I think she is close.

Mary-Lou has also been doing some stretching. Udder is starting to fill now. She has just been laying around most the day though, grunting away. Day (almost)143. 5 days until her estimated 148. 7 days until 150. These _should _be the first standard kids of the year.

Lady is by far the lowest in the lig department, but I think she probably has another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Pink thoughts...pink thoughts 

Little Ash goaty babies....


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing exciting yet.

Mary-Lou is on day 143 and a half. 

Lady is still super low. I found my notes! I noticed/felt obvious udder development on January 28th, so that would be her estimated due date around march 10(Give or take a few weeks of course) 

Ash is super touchy today. If I just barely touch her ligs she gets jumpy and runs. Don't even think about touching her udder! I did get a good feel after I bribed her with some grain. Her udder does feel and maybe looks a bit bigger. Her ligs are definitely lower(but still easy to feel) and her whole back end is mushy. It also looks like she might have dropped a little bit, but not much yet.

Between Sybil, Tonks, Lady, Ash, and Mary-Lou. Someone really needs to get down to business! They are all in a reasonable kidding range. So what gives(doh)


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh, here is Ashleigh's udder.

Top picture was from today. Bottom picture was from yesterday.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Nothing exciting yet.
> 
> Mary-Lou is on day 143 and a half.
> 
> Lady is still super low. I found my notes! I noticed/felt obvious udder development on January 28th, so that would be her estimated due date around march 10(Give or take a few weeks of course)
> 
> Ash is super touchy today. If I just barely touch her ligs she gets jumpy and runs. Don't even think about touching her udder! I did get a good feel after I bribed her with some grain. Her udder does feel and maybe looks a bit bigger. Her ligs are definitely lower(but still easy to feel) and her whole back end is mushy. It also looks like she might have dropped a little bit, but not much yet.
> 
> Between Sybil, Tonks, Lady, Ash, and Mary-Lou. Someone really needs to get down to business! They are all in a reasonable kidding range. So what gives(doh)


Oh, Ash's udder is growing and so cute 
I dunno but these little ladies are going to drive us crazy yet! LOL
I hope they don't give y'all a run like my ladies are doing...It's torture, they're just being real stinkers. There's is nothing in the doe code that says there should be a whole Country wide kidding rebellion but they're sure acting like there is.


----------



## Jubillee

Definitely filling there....


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## SandyNubians

Still nothing

Day 145 for Mary-Lou. Only 3 days until her estimated due date. Only 5 days until 150. So as long as she doesn't break my cycle of does(with known due dates) kidding before or on day 150, we should have kids soon! Ligs are softening up, udder is filling, and she has had some discharge. Lots of moaning and groaning right now.

Ash has had very low ligs most of the day. Udder looks a bit bigger but no drastic changes yet. I did notice a lot of the does have been sniffing her back end and then flehmening. I have seen probably 5 of the girls do it today.

Lady I think still has a bit to go. Her ligs are almost nonexistent and her udder is filling in some. She still doesn't look super loose or close yet though. Estimated 7-14 days left for her.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, How's Mary -Lou and Ash?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, How's Mary -Lou and Ash?


They are the same (doh)

Seems a lot of girls are going to be kidding in the next few days, maybe they will join the party!

Mary-Lous ligs are rock solid. Udder is the same. Laying around a bit more, but its warm now so all the goats are.

Ash had some goo this morning. Ligs are further apart now(if that makes sense) but otherwise are still pretty solid in there. No changes in her udder.

Lady is also the same. Still has very soft ligs, one might even be gone or at least very, very hard find. She was a bit more talkative this morning, but otherwise unchanged.


----------



## SandyNubians

I'm not trying to get my hopes up yet, but Mary-Lou is starting to act a bit weird.

She is normally at the feeder 24/7. Especially when I put a new bale in like today. She was over there eating for about 10-15 minutes and then went to lay out by the barn. I was out there watching her for a bit. She walked back over to the feeder and took a couple bite, but then was just being a jerk to everyone else. She walked back over to her spot and pawed a bit, layed down and yawned twice in about a minute. She has a history of sneaking up and kidding quick(even still had her ligs once) so I will be keeping a close eye on her today. Her ligs are still unmovable and very solid in there. Her udder also still has a ways to fill, so I don't think she will go terribly soon. She is looking on track for her usual 148 kidding though! Day 146

Lady has also been doing a bit of stretching today. Ligs are super low. I thought they were gone for about 10 minutes before I checked again and found them.

Ash is the same. Ligs are much lower today though.

Mary-Lou in her hole.








Lady stretching


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sounds like they're warming up for the big show
Hopefully delivering a whole string of dancing girls  Seeing these two pictures, I never realized how close in color they look (or it just didn't click) LOL 
I hope things are easy peasy for you, and Mary-Lou doesn't try to pull another fast one.


----------



## SandyNubians

Day 147 for Mary-Lou. It's not really looking like she will go on her normal day 148  Ligs are still very, very solid. They aren't soft at all. Udder is the same. If she is going to kid tomorrow she will have to get ready pretty quick!

Ashleigh still has softish ligs, but they are still very easily felt. Udder is the same. She did have some discharge last night.

Lady still feels the closest. She is pretty talkative. She had some discharge this morning. Her ligs are super hard to find. I did feel them when I really squeezed, but they were both deep under her tail. They could easily be mistaken for being gone though. Udder is the same, but it has been pretty firm(not tight) for a little while now. She can really go any time.

It's going to be a race to see who goes first! Any way you look at it there is a 95% chance we will have kids in the next 5 days. We are supposed to get some rain today and 40-50MPH winds all day tomorrow. Maybe that will help them along!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I guess better wind than sub zero temps. It does make a mess of things though! Whats with these girls anyway...holding their ligs till the last possible second?it's super annoying, you cant count on any sign except the doe code...
When you least expect it...expect it! LOL


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> I guess better wind than sub zero temps. It does make a mess of things though! Whats with these girls anyway...holding their ligs till the last possible second?it's super annoying, you cant count on any sign except the doe code...
> When you least expect it...expect it! LOL


:funnytech: You can never trust them! Yep, when you think "She doesn't look close, she won't go today" you can bet she will go!

Definitely better! It is still pretty cold at night. It's supposed to be 19° tonight(plus windchill) and 21° tomorrow night. The daytime is super nice though. We are in the 50s and low 60s all all week!!(dance) It is supposed to be cloudy for the next week but I will take it! Just wish we would get some rain already.


----------



## SandyNubians

I went out to feel ligs again. I couldn't find ladys. I felt for a good 30 seconds and didn't feel them at all. She might just be playing the come and go game with me though. Until I see hooves, she isn't in labor. I don't trust these goats anymore!

Mary-lou was bleating at me which is a bit strange. She was also licking me and trying to kill the other girls when they came near me. Ligs feel maybe just a bit softer but still super solid.

I tore the kidding pen apart and sectioned 1/4 of the barn off. It equals the size of about 3 and a half kidding pens. I have all three in there now so I can watch with the cam. They seems to be leaving each other alone for the most part, but they have good room to get away if anyone gets bossy.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> I went out to feel ligs again. I couldn't find ladys. I felt for a good 30 seconds and didn't feel them at all. She might just be playing the come and go game with me though. Until I see hooves, she isn't in labor. I don't trust these goats anymore!
> 
> Mary-lou was bleating at me which is a bit strange. She was also licking me and trying to kill the other girls when they came near me. Ligs feel maybe just a bit softer but still super solid.
> 
> I tore the kidding pen apart and sectioned 1/4 of the barn off. It equals the size of about 3 and a half kidding pens. I have all three in there now so I can watch with the cam. They seems to be leaving each other alone for the most part, but they have good room to get away if anyone gets bossy.


Geez...they're stinkers LOL
Come on Mary-Lou, Ash and Lady...Behave yourselves! easy kiddings across the board!


----------



## SandyNubians

Yep, lady is tricking me(headsmash) Ligs are back already.

Mary-Lou might be back on track for 148. She has been pacing quite a bit. She goes down for a little bit(15 minutes) and right back up, paces, eat a bit, and back down. Ligs are a little tiny bit softer even from 30 minutes ago. Still giving a few of her soft baby bleats and licking. Fingers crossed she isn't just tricking me!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok Mary-Lou it's day 148, Lets see what you're hiding in there.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Ok Mary-Lou it's day 148, Lets see what you're hiding in there.


She said, "In your dreams!" (doh) This darn goat

Definitely looks like we won't have any kids today. This is the very first for mary-lou. I hope longer wait = doeling!

Mary-Lou is on day 148. Ligs still rock solid. They feel like the ligs on an open goat. Udder hasn't changed at all. She isn't acting off today at all.

Lady's ligs are harder then they have been on a while. Udder feels the same(full). Acting totally normal.

Ash has much softer ligs. Udder does feel a bit bigger, but not much. She was doing some soft talking this morning at me. I think it was just because she wanted me to feed her though, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## GoofyGoat

Mary-Lou...you better give mom a doe for making her wait extra ..stinker!
I think Ash wants to show up Lady and Mary-Lou by going first....all that sweet talk has to mean something ..hopefully it's ...I'm telling my kids to get a move on


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..were gonna send some mama wants baby doelings your way.!You both are making me eat way too much. In anticipation of all the babies getting close to being born! So here we go!!!:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## SandyNubians

I wish I had just slept in the last 7 days. I started doing 2x night checks on day 140. The excitement for day 148 made it easy. Now I am starting to feel the effect of lack of sleep:imok:Nothing coffee can't fix, right! 

They are all just laying around. Chewing their cud and not having kids. I waited 5 months. What's another 5 days!?

I went out and had a quick talk with them. I tried bribing them. Maybe it will work. We shall see tomorrow!

"Okay, girls. Here is the deal. Whoever kids first gets a nice super toasty pen, 2 bowls of grain a day, and lot of treats and pets everyday!"

:what: *Crunch, crunch, crunch*


----------



## SandyNubians

Mary-Lou is on day 149. She should only have 5 days max left. Not much going on. She did have about 2in of discharge. Ligs are still hard, udder is still not filling. I think she might have dropped though. She is super low and sunken in.

Lady had some discharge. Ligs are still soft. Udder is the same. She is doing quite of bit of stretching(again) and was getting up and down a few times earlier.

Ash is still talking softly when I am in there, and when i'm not. Ligs are pretty low. Udder is the same. No other huge changes.

All 3 *should *kid in the next 15 days as a max. Then I get about an 8 week break until we start again!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

These girls are going to have their deliveries on the same day about the same time!(rofl) they want to see who gets the mostest of the goodies!!! You offered! They understsnd food talk...! ops2:


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> These girls are going to have their deliveries on the same day about the same time!(rofl) they want to see who gets the mostest of the goodies!!! You offered! They understsnd food talk...! ops2:


:haha: They would do that too! Silly goats. I wouldn't mind all 3 at oncce! Saves me the days of no sleep!


----------



## SandyNubians

I haven't gone out yet, I am just going ro stay inside as long as I can and pretend they have all lost their ligs.

I have been watching the cam since about 5:30. Mary-Lou is definitely acting strange. She has been getting up and switching positions every 30 minutes or so. She is also getting up on her knees and kinda stretching every 2-3 minutes.

The other girls are just laying around chewing their cud.

Update
Yeah, I knew it was too good to be true. Just got back inside. All 3 still have very feelable ligs. No one has any huge udder changes. Mary-Lou does have some more discharge but that's about it.


----------



## GoofyGoat

STINKERS!
There's something going on with these does.. You, Jubilee, me and a couple others are all climbing the walls! It's getting ridiculous!
Bloody goats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yep..I climbed the walls with Chevy, went over&over breeding dates...geez. a nd then...all I got was EARS:heehee:


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> STINKERS!
> There's something going on with these does.. You, Jubilee, me and a couple others are all climbing the walls! It's getting ridiculous!
> Bloody goats!


At least one out of all these girls have got to go soon! Gah! Doe code :ahh:


----------



## SandyNubians

Just went out to have some play/outside time with the little doeling while it is nice and sunny out.

Mary-Lou is still the same. She is doing some stretching still, and her ligs are getting softer, and more of the plug coming out. She only has about 36 hours left to kid before she breaks my streak of all (hand bred)does going before or on day 150.

Lady is the same. A little more off to herself today. Ligs are going again, but she is loving to play the come and go game

Ashleigh is actually acting/feeling the closest right now. Of course, the way they have been, that can change quickly. She has been elevating her front legs a lot. Standing more off to herself. She is eating, but not quite as interested in food today as normal. She had a little discharge and as of about 10 minutes ago, one of her ligs are gone. The other is very low.

:shrug: I guess just more waiting now


----------



## GoofyGoat

How are the girls?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> How are the girls?


Still very pregnant (headsmash)

Mary-lou is on day 150(or 151 if you count day she was bred October 4th) I will give her about 3-4 more days and then it is time for the vet to induce if she still does not look close.

All 3 still have ligs. Mary-Lous are still super solid. The other 2 have softer ligs, but still super easy to feel. No one has any udder changes or behavior changes.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Still very pregnant (headsmash)


UGH! These girls!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chevy went 160 days! Hang on their. They are comeing...what did you do to upset all your girls? Bring on the treats! Catch those babies with sweets!


----------



## toth boer goats

(doh)


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Chevy went 160 days! Hang on their. They are comeing...what did you do to upset all your girls? Bring on the treats! Catch those babies with sweets!


Oh, chevy :haha:She held out as long as she could until she was at her breaking point and just plopped them out! Surprised everyone!

I wish I knew! At this point I am going to go out there, get on my knees and beg them! I gave them some pinapple tonight:lolgoat: Only a little for treats, but maybe it will help them along!

I am just worried about ML because she is not looking close at all. She was put with the bucks/first successful breeding was 9am October 4th- 4pm October 5th. Tested positive via blood test 50 days later, and wasn't with a buck after October 5th. Her ligs are just not soft at all. I have never had one this close to kidding without softer ligs!


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing tonight/this early(early) morning.

Mary-Lou is on day 151(or 152 if you count same day as first breeding) Ligs still super solid. Udder is the same. Behavior is the same. She broke my streak of goats kidding before or on day 150!(headsmash)

Lady is the same as well. No changes. Ligs are very soft but still there. Udder is same.

When I went to put Ash in the barn so i can watch the 3 on cam. She was the only goat that was not sleeping in front of the barn. She might have just been at the feeder, but it's pretty strange she was over there alone. She also had some clear discharge which is a change from the white everyone has been having. Everything else is the same though.


----------



## SandyNubians

Still nothing this morning  

The 2 ND have softer ligs, mary-lous are the same(maybe just a teeny bit softer) No one has any udder changes. Mary-Lou and Ash are not as puffy back there as they have been. I don't know if that really means anything though.


----------



## Jubillee

Ugh these girls. It's a race now, Tonks, Mary-Lou, Peach...who is going first?? Should we bribe them with a reward??


----------



## toth boer goats

:crazy:


----------



## SandyNubians

Jubillee said:


> Ugh these girls. It's a race now, Tonks, Mary-Lou, Peach...who is going first?? Should we bribe them with a reward??


Hmmm, I think i have run out of bribes for my girls. Pretzels, Animal crackers, Normal crackers, Sweet feed, All their other feeds, Pineapple, and granola. :heehee: None of it seemed to work.

Maybe they are competitive though. All our girls will want to win and all of them will go at the same time! Oh wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## SandyNubians

Ash may be the first to kid.
Last night was strange with her being alone(at night! That never happens.) and it has continued into today. She is with the herd, but much more standoffish. She has also been pawing without laying down, rolling a lot, when she does lay down she seems to be staring into space, and she gets up about 3-10 minutes later and it starts again. Ligs are super, super low. Everytime I go out they are lower and lower. Udder is the same.

We might have a double(maybe even triple) kidding. I was halfway through the post and decided to check again to make sure her ligs didn't magically appear again. ML was very clingly so I decide to check her ligs just beacuase. Ligs are definitely softening. Yay! That means no vet. If they hadn't softened at all by Friday night I would have had the vet out to induce. I think we are good now though!

Lady is the same, but she is so loose and ready that she could change really quickly.

I hope they aren't just messing with me again!

Ash(and Mary-lou) a couple minutes ago


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Ash may be the first to kid.
> 
> View attachment 174671


I'm not sure about that ...my daughter just texted me a picture of Tonks with a long string of goo...I believe ladies we might have a race for who kids first going on LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat

That's such a cute picture! Cmon Ash, Lady and Mary-Lou it's baby time!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm not sure about that ...my daughter just texted me a picture of Tonks with a long string of goo...I believe ladies we might have a race for who kids first going on LOL


She pulled a quick one didn't she(rofl) She must be VERY competitive.

Now it's a race for 2nd place I guess!


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> She pulled a quick one didn't she(rofl) She must be VERY competitive.
> 
> Now it's a race for 2nd place I guess!


Healthy and happy is the most important  How are the girls?


----------



## SandyNubians

I give up. They aren't pregnant. Just fat and lazy goats:ahh:

Mary-Lou is on day 152/153 
Ligs are softest they have been. They are also movable now. Still super easy to feel though. No other changes.

Ash is back to normal. Ligs are still super low. She is obviously uncomfortable, and last night was getting up and going back down at least 3 times an hour. No other changes

Lady is the same as she has been. No changes.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> I give up. They aren't pregnant. Just fat and lazy goats:ahh:
> 
> Mary-Lou is on day 152/153
> Ligs are softest they have been. They are also movable now. Still super easy to feel though. No other changes.
> 
> Ash is back to normal. Ligs are still super low. She is obviously uncomfortable, and last night was getting up and going back down at least 3 times an hour. No other changes
> 
> Lady is the same as she has been. No changes.


Make them run laps or something...Bribes aren't working, Threats of a hay and water diet isn't working either... I dunno, maybe put a TV in their pen and tell them they can watch the big one in the warm house if they give you some kids to babysit...It worked for Tonks


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee::heehee:


----------



## SandyNubians

(headsmash)

Mary-Lou is on day 153/154 
Absolutely NOTHING. Ligs are hard as can be. Udder is exactly the same. She is acting exactly the same

Ash and Lady both have soft ligs, but they are very easy to feel. No changes for either of them otherwise. Going from the day they noticeably started to develop their udder(at least lady) they shouldn't have more than 7 days. 6 weeks from the first noticable udder development would be the 9th.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ugh! These girls!
We may yet be kidding together. I have Luna and Fleur due on the 8th and 9th....I wish you girls would get a move on for you! You NEED babies


----------



## SandyNubians

Day 154 for Mary-Lou. I think we actually have some progress today. Ligs are still hard in there(but quite a bit softer today) and she is still acting pretty much normal. However, her udder feels significantly heavier. It does look a bit bigger, but I couldn't really tell at first. It feel soooo much heavier/different than last night though. I will be watching her closely today. She is just eating the hay now, so not much going on. Today is Tarzans 1st birthday. Maybe she will give him his first kid(s) as a B-day present! 

Ash feel the same. Ligs are maybe a teeny bit lower but not much. Udder is the same.

Lady's ligs are super duper low. The whole area around them feels much different today as well. It is super mushy and soft. I mean, I would say her ligs are 98% gone. I had to search really hard to find them. Udder is the same. No other changes.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Happy Birthday Tarzan! 
Oh I do hope Mary-Lou gives you your present on time today and not belatedly! 

Cmon girls, stop stalling! There's a boatload of treats and scratches waiting for you if you give momma someone to babysit!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Happy Birthday Tarzan!
> Oh I do hope Mary-Lou gives you your present on time today and not belatedly!
> 
> Cmon girls, stop stalling! There's a boatload of treats and scratches waiting for you if you give momma someone to babysit!


Unfortunately, it seems she doesn't want to give him any presents today.

I am thinking she will probably go tomorrow sometime. Tonight is not out of the question, but it's probably not likely. Maybe Luna and Mary-Lou will both go tomorrow. Double the cuteness!

Her ligs are very movable and sagging now(if that makes sense) Udder is for sure growing. It felt really different this morning, but it didn't look all that changed. I thought maybe the lack of sleep was getting to me. Since this the last check(about 4 hours ago) it has got about 20% larger. Feels much, much heavier. It is definitely visually larger as well. I can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## SandyNubians

Now it might make a little more sense. All week the weather has just been cloudy for the 7th. I even checked last night around 2am. Cloudy with 10% chance of rain. I just moved Mary-Lou into the barn because it was getting windy and sprinkling a bit. I decided to check the weather again. Still says cloudy with light showers. Radar showed us going right through the red zone. Lol. So much for "cloudy with 10% chance"

It has updated now. We are going to have Heavy/Very Heavy rain for about an hour around 5pm, and rain for several hour starting in a few hours and going until around 7 pm.

Doe Code(doh) She must have known the whole time. Waited until (almost)day 155 just for the rain! I say she goes around 5 when the heavy rain starts(rofl) One ligs is nearly gone. The other is still low but easy to feel.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez, she's pulling a Tonks! 
I hope she goes after the storms! I am so excited to see her kids, it's been such a long wait!
What about Ash and Lady? Maybe the barametric change will motivate them too!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Geez, she's pulling a Tonks!
> I hope she goes after the storms! I am so excited to see her kids, it's been such a long wait!
> What about Ash and Lady? Maybe the barametric change will motivate them too!


:haha:I do think she will wait. Almost lost her 2nd lig now and udder is still filling. I am now thinking probably sometime tonight at this rate.

Yep! It does seem to be affecting them. Ash lost 1 lig(second time this has happened though so im not getting my hopes up) and it does appear her udder is filling now. She HATES to be touched on her udder but I got a quick feel and it definitely is feeling bigger. Lady has soft ligs as always. I might be seeing things, but I think her udder is filling now too. No guarantee for either of those girls though. I think they are close but for now I an focusing 90% of my attention on ML.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Cmon Mary-Lou show us those hostages **happy dance** !
Let's go girls...your cousins in Texas wanna meet you!


----------



## SandyNubians

Here are some pictures(I needed something to do. I am getting too excited now!)

Mary-Lou
Top picture was taken this morning at 9am. Bottom picture was taken a few minutes ago. The udder change is always so crazy to see! 








And here is Ash.
Top pic was taken a few minutes ago. Bottom was taken around 9am.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Here are some pictures(I needed something to do. I am getting too excited now!)
> 
> Mary-Lou
> Top picture was taken this morning at 9am. Bottom picture was taken a few minutes ago. The udder change is always so crazy to see!
> View attachment 175087
> 
> And here is Ash.
> Top pic was taken a few minutes ago. Bottom was taken around 9am.
> View attachment 175089


Boy howdy ...NOW THATS PROGRESS!!!! Whahooooooo!
Both girls! Yay!
I'm going to be checking in a lot tonight


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing quite yet.

Her udder just reached it's usual size and is starting to tighten up. Her ligs are hanging on by a thread. They are sooo close to being gone. She is also starting to have a tiny bit of discharge.

I just got back inside for a bit. Starting to get cold out. Yesterday the high was 68 and low was 46! Today the high was 48 and the low is 28(plus wind). We just finished up with the rain for the most part. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh I really am hating this crazy weather...I'm glad it wasn't that bad though....

Looks like you're having kids soon...yay finally! 
Mary-Lou, just release the last little bit of ligs and let those Doelings dive right outta there into mommas waiting arms...
What a happy mom you'd have...and you know...if mommas happy everybody's happy...extra treats will fly at you fast and furious


----------



## SandyNubians

She must be waiting to kid together with luna tomorrow :lolgoat: They will both give us beautiful, and healthy doelings! 

Her ligs came back a good bit. I just let her out of the barn for a little while. She is just chowing down on hay right now. I will check her in about 30-40 minutes and then into the barn for the rest of the night. I am pretty sure(Knock on Wood) we will have kids by tomorrow afternoon! Finally, someone to play with Josie's doeling. She still lives in the house and is driving me nuts! Currently, I am an obstacle for her and my hair is yummy food!


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> She must be waiting to kid together with luna tomorrow :lolgoat: They will both give us beautiful, and healthy doelings!
> 
> Her ligs came back a good bit. I just let her out of the barn for a little while. She is just chowing down on hay right now. I will check her in about 30-40 minutes and then into the barn for the rest of the night. I am pretty sure(Knock on Wood) we will have kids by tomorrow afternoon! Finally, someone to play with Josie's doeling. She still lives in the house and is driving me nuts! Currently, I am an obstacle for her and my hair is yummy food!


Don't ya know hairs just like hay...it's the conditioner flavoring that makes it irresistible. Lol!
I'll keep checking in...I'll be up a lot tonight too


----------



## SandyNubians

In labor now. Just had her first small pushes a couple minuets ago.

Thankfully I was still awake and watching from the 2am alarm. I had my 3am alarm set for 3pm. Oops!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Still here with you!
Textbook easy Mary-Lou...
You can do it girl!


----------



## SandyNubians

Phew! They are here. Twins! I got a little worried for a bit. She was pushing every 5-10 minutes from 3:36am until 5:17am(just a few minutes ago)

Finally saw the bag with the kids and it was solid yellow. I couldn't see a thing inside the bag! I was worried kids weren't alive. But they are here and very much alive! Both shot out like rockets! Took less than 5 minutes for both kids to be out and on the ground, and only about 6 minutes to stand!

Buck/Doe twins born day 155. 
Best picture for now while I dry them and get some colostrum into them.

Buck








Doe


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great job Mary -Lou they're beautiful!
Yay! Whahoooooo!
Such a pretty red doeling, handsome buckling too...
Tarzan did good


----------



## SandyNubians

Here are some slightly better dry pics. I am thinking both Tarzan and Oaken got her. The doeling has very long airplane ears and tarzan is the only buck with long floppy ears. Mary-Lou has fairly long ears as well. The buckling has short ears and much more of Oakens coloring.

Both beautiful kids though. Got at least 8oz of colostrum in both and they are already jumping and playing.

Doeling. Mary-Lous toggenburg is really showing through in her! She was 9.3lbs. She is all legs! Super tall 









Buckling. He is a handsome guy. He was 2nd born and is the smallest of the 2 at 6.1lbs


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh I just want to cuddle them both! They are soooo cute! Sounds like an exciting yet good birthing! I would not like that yellow bag. I dont blame you for being concerned! But they are here! 
Hows Mom she doing well! I love their color! (dance):wow:


----------



## SandyNubians

Mama is doing great! She passed the placenta about 10 minutes after the buck was born. Eating, drinking, and milking like a champ!

In true Mary-Lou fashion I missed the first kid being born by like 10 seconds(doh) I saw the hooves coming and the color of the fluid, jumped over the fence of the pen to get the kidding kit that was on the other side of the barn from yesterday. I was over there for maybe 1 minute. As soon as I got back to the pen there was the little girl laying on the floor! Everyone is healthy though, so that is most important!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, huge weight difference 3 lbs. that's the size of Teddy, Tonks boy...
They're so beautiful.. the togg really does show, I love Swiss markings they're my favorite.
Yay Mary-Lou!


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats. 
Good work, they are so cute.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Ash and Lady doing this evening?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> How's Ash and Lady doing this evening?


Both the same. Ash's udder definitely feels bigger, but I don't know if that is just it growing as she get closer. She has up to 4 weeks left based on when I felt the first kicks. She still had her udder from Junebug so I can't really go on when that started to grow.

Lady shouldn't have more than 7 days left. 6 weeks from the start of her udder would put her due on the 10th. She is laying around more than usual today but that's about it.

Then we are done until may(i think)

10 more does left to kid this year counting Ash and Lady. May and June being when most of them should kid.


----------



## Jubillee

Congrats on Mary-Lou babies!! That doeling is SO pretty!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Checking in...
How's the new kiddos and Mary-Lou?

Any progress with Ash and Lady? I really can't wait till these girls show you what they're hiding!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Checking in...
> How's the new kiddos and Mary-Lou?
> 
> Any progress with Ash and Lady? I really can't wait till these girls show you what they're hiding!


They are doing great! Mary-Lou is back to her fence jumping ways now that she isn't pregnant The babies went out for a little while this morning. They were jumping and playing. Eating like champs!

Ash and Lady are the same. I was supposed to get an Emu chick sometime early April. I was not planning to have to get ready until the last week of march, but they told me about 4 days ago they have babies ready. I am picking him up tomorrow so it wouldn't even surprise me if they decide to kid tomorrow. I will be gone 3 hours, so that's all they need to hold it for!

I can't wait to see them either! They should be very flashy kids! Come on doelings(pray)


----------



## GoofyGoat

YAY, A new Emu! I know you've been dying to get another and sooner than expected that's so great! I'm so excited for you!
The girls going to wait and make the day perfect! You certainly deserve it!


----------



## SandyNubians

They both have some udder changes today.

Lady's ligs hanging on just the smallest bit this morning but they are back now. She is not as crazy about hay this morning as she usually is. Today is 6 weeks from the start of her udder. I would expect her to kid in the next 5 day since this seems like just a single(she is very long though, so maybe twins) but I guess another 10 or so days could be possible.

Ash still has pretty hard ligs. She has been doing quite a bit of stretching, but thats all so far.

I leave at about 1:30 and will be back around 3:30-4. I think they will hold on(knock on wood!)

Ladys udder. Top pic is this morning. Bottom was taken on the 8th








Ashleigh's udder. Top pic was today. Bottom pic was yesterday.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooohhhh its getting closer!


----------



## SandyNubians

Nobody looking too close yet. Ash still has hard ligs. Lady im 99% sure one is gone. I don't know if it will come back yet. I felt 3 times for 5 seconds and I felt nothing. The other ligs is just barely there. No changes otherwise.

It is nice out today. So all of the kids are out enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my gosh, MaryLou's kids are soooo Cute I just want to kiss their little goaty noses! 
They looks so happy!
Ok, Now that MaryLou's given you your keeper doeling,..Whatcha going to name her?
Are you going to keep the buckling? he's looking spunky and too handsome!
Is that Josies doeling in the backround?
Thanks for the pics I hope Ash and Lady wait till you get back from getting your new Emu


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh, hmmm. I haven't even thought about names yet! I will need to try and think of some when I get back.

I would love to keep him, but I have gelato, Tarzan, and Peewee. Thats plenty of keeper boys for now! He is super cute though. I might even sell him as a buck if someone wants him intact.

That is josies a little girl! She looks so big now that there are other kids here. I mean, she is still small but looks much bigger than I thought she was!

I left about 10 minutes ago. Just stopping to some water real quick. They were eating before I left and weren't looking super close. Just need to hold on another 3 hours!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Drive carefully and I can't wait for Emu pics


----------



## SandyNubians

Just got back about 20 minutes ago. Made it back sooner than I thought. There was supposed to be road work going on, but they had finished right before I got over there.

Here is little Emu trying to get into my shirt, lol. He/She is so cute.









Nothing new with the girls. I thought Ash was pushing when I first went out there. She was in the strangest position ever 
Ligs are solid, and udder hasn't changed.

Lady is still missing one lig. She changed sleeping spots 3 times in about 20 minutes. Pawing before she went down, and yawing once she was down. I don't think her udder has filled completely, but it does look a little bigger than when I left.

Ashleigh's very "comfortable" resting position.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aww that little Emu is cuuuute! What are you going to name her/ him????? 
Poor Ashleigh, she needs a recliner...geez mom shes all big and prego...cant you get her a recliner???(rofl)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aww! He/she is darling! I'm so happy for you.
The girls look good.....just waiting is miserable


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Aww that little Emu is cuuuute! What are you going to name her/ him?????
> Poor Ashleigh, she needs a recliner...geez mom shes all big and prego...cant you get her a recliner???(rofl)


:funnytech: Maybe I will offer her one. Once you kid I will get you a recliner so you can just sit back an relax! That'll make her kid for sure!

He/she is going to be named Ornithomimus. Or, Ore, for short. Silly name. It's going to take a bit to get used too. Al, was so easy to use. Ore, is....different, lol.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Aww! He/she is darling! I'm so happy for you.
> The girls look good.....just waiting is miserable


It is. It is so much easier now with Mary-Lous kids around though. So much fun! I feel bad for Ash though. Poor girl is so Big. Lady isn't very big. I wouldn't even know she was pregnant if it wasn't for the kicking and her udder.

I don't think I need to be doing a lot of night checks tonight. I think Lady is close, but she isn't giving me that "Oh my gosh, she is CLOSE" feeling :lolgoat: Maybe tomorrow. I can still feel the once lig, and the other has come back just a tiny bit.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sounds like a good nights sleep might make yhe world a better place. Good Luck tommorrow! Happy Kidding!


----------



## Jubillee

Omgosh you have an Emu!!! How cute is that?? 

And those ears on marylous baby are so stinking cute. 

Come on girls, release those hostages,!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Did you enjoy your sleep? I only got up once last night to check Fleur ...wow that was nice!
How's Ore settling in? 
Poor Lady and Ash, I hope they pop soon


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Did you enjoy your sleep? I only got up once last night to check Fleur ...wow that was nice!
> How's Ore settling in?
> Poor Lady and Ash, I hope they pop soon


What's sleep? Between the emu screaming all night, Arthur barking cause he had to be crated, and Josie's doeling jumping on me half the night I don't think I slept a wink! I only did 1 check too. They were being boring ol goats so I didn't check after that. The rest of the night I was justing watching movies with my headphone on full volume:imok:

Ore is eating, like, a lot! I remember Al never ate much from day one. Just a few pecks here and there. This little guy is just eating and eating. Settling well!

Nothing new on the girls. Ligs are there on both. Udders are still the same. No other changes. I am so ready to get a break from kidding for a little while!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez, nobody's cutting you any slack 
Well, better luck tonight LOL
Ore is doing great it sounds like ...he loves his new digs and chow 
Oh COME ON GIRLS...Momma needs her rest so she can spoil you...Please give up the hostages...Pretty please !!!

(Maybe long distance begging will help)
Or Not ....


----------



## SandyNubians

Everything was normal this morning. I felt udder and checked ligs. Ash was the same. Lady's ligs felt very low(even for her) but otherwise normal, and a soft udder.

Went out to check about an hour ago. Ash is the same as this morning(maybe softer ligs) but Lady's udder looked a bit bigger. I thought it was just because she was on the hill, not flat ground like usual. I took some pictures and went inside. I put the pictures in a collage. Her udder didn't look hugely different than yesterday.

I had that butterflies, excitment feeling I get when they are close to kidding though. Something about her vulva, udder, and the way she was just said "CLOSE" to me. I gave in and went back out to check her again and decided to feel udder and ligs. Ligs are hard. Harder than this morning. BUT, her udder feels super different. Feels bigger, and full. About half of it is nice and tight. The rest is firm, but not quite there yet. I will say kids tomorrow(knock on wood!)(dance)

Top picture was yesterday. Bottom picture about an hour ago.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Will be watching .....
Yay!
Let's see those babies Lady


----------



## MellonFriend

Imagine my surprise when I was scrolling through the thread and found you had an emu chick! I just cant figure out why we don't all have emu chicks? But for now I just will settle for the answer of why do _you_ have an emu chick? I absolutely adore his name by the way.

Also I am giving you a virtual hug because I think you need it. :hug:


----------



## SandyNubians

MellonFriend said:


> Imagine my surprise when I was scrolling through the thread and found you had an emu chick! I just cant figure out why we don't all have emu chicks? But for now I just will settle for the answer of why do _you_ have an emu chick? I absolutely adore his name by the way.
> 
> Also I am giving you a virtual hug because I think you need it. :hug:


I know, right!? A lot of people I have talked to when they ask assume they are either super aggressive or super expensive. They only cost about $100-150 to feed per year(that is only 1/4-1/7 of the price to feed a med dog. You can do a part time job and get enough to feed them for several years, in just a few months) they are usually very sweet and docile. Amazing animals! One of the very few cons I could find is the fencing/space they need.

Why? Because I love dinosaurs and strange/big animals They are so freaking cool! Who doesn't want a 6ft bird? They also work great for keeping out small predators(Skunks, raccoons, cats, lone coyotes, foxes, small dogs) and birds which can all spread parasites and diseases. They aren't really a good guard animal for predators, but they are great for keeping little, and parasite full creatures out! I heard they will even chase away people that they don't know sometimes. Even if they didn't, I don't think many people are going to willingly get into a pen with an emu :lolgoat: They are just so cool.

Thank you:hug: Seems it has been a rough year for a lot of people. I just hope it starts going a lot better all-around for everybody!

Ore eating away:inlove: Excuse the mess. He is finally starting to calm down and I don't want to stress him out too much with being moved to clean yet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..you want a good guard dog? Get geese! They even bite. Ive seen geese chase dogs off. Some are soooo mean. I always had to feed them..good thing..I didnt het bit. They liked me. Lol lol talk about midern dinosaurs..they think they are a Tyranasoruse rex!


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey..you want a good guard dog? Get geese! They even bite. Ive seen geese chase dogs off. Some are soooo mean. I always had to feed them..good thing..I didnt het bit. They liked me. Lol lol talk about midern dinosaurs..they think they are a Tyranasoruse rex!


(rofl) Geese are so awesome! I had a white Chinese male named, Delicious. He was such a good alarm for strange things and he attacked everything and everyone who didn't live here. He was so amazing. He just wandered the property and everyone knew him. The day before thanksgiving he disappeared I think we can all guess what happened to him. He liked to sleep in the front yard, I really should have locked him up at night. I miss that little sucker.


----------



## SandyNubians

Still nothing. Ash is the same. Lady stopped filling her udder completely last night and her ligs came back. She was stretching a ton, but that's about it.

She was the same this morning. However, she started to fill her udder again about an hour ago. Ligs are super low or possibly gone(I think I felt them a bit) and she is having some discharge now. It is due to rain starting at about 11pm and going until 7am tomorrow. I'll bet thats when she goes.

Lady's udder. Top picture was about 10 minutes ago. Bottom was this morning around 9.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...Ash is enjoying her calm before the storm...Doe Code:haha:


----------



## MellonFriend

So I notice that you do not shave their udders. I figured as a beginner I would, but how come you don't?


----------



## toth boer goats

I don't shave my does either.
Nature doesn't shave them and they do just fine.


----------



## GoofyGoat

So how's Lady this evening?


----------



## SandyNubians

MellonFriend said:


> So I notice that you do not shave their udders. I figured as a beginner I would, but how come you don't?


It's much more trouble than its worth for me. Only reason I shave is if I really need to see development and the doe is very hairy back there, if they are very hairy and it makes milking painful for them, or if they are being shown. I never had many issues with all their leakage getting stuck to the hair or hurting anything.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> So how's Lady this evening?


Still nothing yet! I am thinking early in the morning. Maybe fleur will kid with her(Hint, hint fleur!)

Her udder is very firm. It might be done filling. It isn't "I could pop it with a pin" tight, but pretty darn firm. Her ligs have been coming and going most the day. I THINK they are finally gone for real this time. I could not feel them for the life of me. Supposed to get a good amount of rain(Yay! Everything is so dry!) Rain starts in about 2 hours and will be at it's worst around 2-3am. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Fleur is doing the same thing basically 
I hope Lady finally gives them up for you, it's been a long wait. 
I wish we could give you rain.... I can't take it anymore, my property is flooding in the lower parts and if it keeps up much longer I'll not be able to drive out of my driveway.
However....We've got Thunderstorms for the next week plus...it's ridiculous! 
I've also got Drom acting strange..she's not supposed to be close yet. Her first Kidding dates the 24th. She's like Tonks though..don't you dare touch my tushie so I haven't been able to get near her ligs.
Lily was due yesterday ...
This could wind up being a crazy weekend.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Fleur is doing the same thing basically
> I hope Lady finally gives them up for you, it's been a long wait.
> I wish we could give you rain.... I can't take it anymore, my property is flooding in the lower parts and if it keeps up much longer I'll not be able to drive out of my driveway.
> However....We've got Thunderstorms for the next week plus...it's ridiculous!
> I've also got Drom acting strange..she's not supposed to be close yet. Her first Kidding dates the 24th. She's like Tonks though..don't you dare touch my tushie so I haven't been able to get near her ligs.
> Lily was due yesterday ...
> This could wind up being a crazy weekend.


Oh boy, hopefully it will let up for you, at least for a little bit. I wish I could take some of it away. Must be hard on the goaties too, having to stay cooped up Fleur and Lily sticking right to the doe code. Maybe they are just re-reading that book since they can't go outside. Making sure they stick to it!


----------



## SandyNubians

Not much going on yet. If her ligs weren't gone before, they definitely are now. Complete mush back there. Udder did get a bit tighter. She is acting pretty much normal from what I saw. A little more vocal, but that's it. She is just dragging this on as long as she can! I think(hope) we will have kids by this evening.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh I hope so!
Lady's been talking to Fleur lol...
My daughters finally done with her midterms so she's escaping the watch for a while and going out with some friends for the day (she deserves it, she's been working really hard with school and goats)
I can see that as the perfect time for them to start up! 
Ready made doe code disaster lol


----------



## daisysmaid

I have to tell you. I just made the last ten pages of your thread my morning read with my coffee lol  it was a fantastic read but boy was I waiting for a huge finish with lots of babies!!! Now that I'm caught up....come on girls let's see those babies!!!!! I'll be stalking your thread


----------



## SandyNubians

daisysmaid said:


> I have to tell you. I just made the last ten pages of your thread my morning read with my coffee lol  it was a fantastic read but boy was I waiting for a huge finish with lots of babies!!! Now that I'm caught up....come on girls let's see those babies!!!!! I'll be stalking your thread


Nope, I am 3 does down. Still at least 9 to go (rofl) It's gotten so long. Mainly cause this is where I like to keep a lot of notes. It makes it so much easier for me to be able to go back next year and go "She did abc and xyz and kidded 123 days later" And see when udders start and what kidding signs they had. I lose them all the time on both my phone and on paper. If it wasn't for this thread I would have lost 3 or 4 due dates. It is such a lifesaver to know that I have this info at all times!


----------



## SandyNubians

Looks like we are getting started. I saw her first contraction a few minutes ago. Came inside to get the kidding bag and a few other things. Headed back out once I get some coffee. Next update should be babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay, Go Lady Go!
Twin Doelings and an easy textbook Kidding!
I'll keep checking...excited for you


----------



## SandyNubians

No baby update yet. She's spent the last few hours just chowing down hay. Contractions are much stronger now. She is just laying down and chewing away on her cud. She should start pushing pretty soon though. She is very talkative, licky, and uncomfortable now.


----------



## SandyNubians

Pretty sure she is done. I didn't feel anything else. Beautiful little DOE!(dance)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh Come On now...you left me hanging! Man..I was reading the last 3 entries like speed reading trials...:reading:getting all into the contractions, looking at the time line...:coolmoves:getting ready.......and......mg:

Nothing........


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You snuck her in on me! Oh how ADORABLE,!!!!:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! She's beautiful! How's Lady doing?
I'm so happy for you it's awesome


----------



## daisysmaid

She is very gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Yay! She's beautiful! How's Lady doing?
> I'm so happy for you it's awesome


Lady is great, right back to eating like nothing happened. I did pull the little doeling. She passed some weird looking stuff right after I got the little doe out. It was like white spots on the placenta tissue. It was so strange. I don't feel comfortable leaving her on so I cleaned and bleach the barn and gave some heat-treated colostrum. I will pull and send a blood test for CL just to be safe.


----------



## Jubillee

MellonFriend said:


> So I notice that you do not shave their udders. I figured as a beginner I would, but how come you don't?


We only shave here because we milk them and it's easier without hairy udders LOL


----------



## Jubillee

SandyNubians said:


> Pretty sure she is done. I didn't feel anything else. Beautiful little DOE!(dance)
> View attachment 175701


Oh my she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Jubillee said:


> Oh my she's gorgeous!!!


Thank you! She really is! Now I am fighting with myself if I want to keep her. I love josie's doeling. She is like a dog(honestly more of a dog than my dog is right now) She sleeps with me in the bed everynight and follows me everywhere. She is such a sweet heart. But, I can only keep 1 ND kid this year and between josies udder(maybe it was a bad year for her I guess) and the fact that I forgot to disbud her, I just don't think I can. I really, really love her though.

Josies little girl last night watching Goat TV with me:lolgoat:









Here is Lady's girl a little more dry. I love her little ear. It is so cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a beauty! So darling!


----------



## MellonFriend

Finally! So Cute!:inlove: I love that little black ear. My sister thinks she looks like a hyena.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Lady is great, right back to eating like nothing happened. I did pull the little doeling. She passed some weird looking stuff right after I got the little doe out. It was like white spots on the placenta tissue. It was so strange. I don't feel comfortable leaving her on so I cleaned and bleach the barn and gave some heat-treated colostrum. I will pull and send a blood test for CL just to be safe.


White splotches On a human placenta usually are nothing more than some calcification spots and It's harmless. 
It's always better to be safe rather than sorry but I thought I'd mention it so you don't worry too much. You can have the placenta tested.
I'm so glad to hear Alls well. What's one extra little doeling ...between the two of them they don't even make up a whole goat. You should keep your "doggie" and lady's little lady


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> White splotches On a human placenta usually are nothing more than some calcification spots and It's harmless.
> It's always better to be safe rather than sorry but I thought I'd mention it so you don't worry too much. You can have the placenta tested.
> I'm so glad to hear Alls well. What's one extra little doeling ...between the two of them they don't even make up a whole goat. You should keep your "doggie" and lady's little lady


Oh, okay. Good to know! Thank you. It just worried me a bit. Only time I saw spot like that was in a rabbits liver. It's never good to see them there so I was worried about CL since I know they can get internal cysts.

I am *trying *to only keep 3 does this year. I already have 1 for sure. Don't tempt me like that! (rofl)


----------



## SandyNubians

Lady's doeling is a bit slow with eating. She had a good sucking reflex 20-30 minutes after she was born and it has slowly gone down. She will drink for 1-3 seconds then let go. I have got about 3oz of colostrum into her over several feedings. I gave her some B-complex, BoSe, and Vit E last night. I gave her an enema this morning just cause I hadn't seen her pass anything. She did pass some meconium. She can stand, run, and have even jumped around a bit. So hopefully she is just a bit weak and will get stronger.

1 left to go! Then I get a little break. Ash is the same. Ligs are a bit softer and she was standing pretty posty but doesn't look really close yet.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Two is one and one is none when it comes to goat math  LOL
I give b complex for two days so maybe she just needs another day of it. Some are slower to "wake up" but she's not even 24 hours old so it mightake a bit. Also she also had a rough start in early development with mom fed on leaves...so maybe a little extra would be good.


----------



## toth boer goats

All are very cute.


----------



## SandyNubians

Looks like ash will go in the next 48 hours. Udder is filling up now. I ran to walmart(People are crazy!) to get some milk for the bottle kids. When I got back she had noticeably changed from this morning. Ligs are still very there but movable and seem to be going. She is still posty like yesterday. Not dropped yet.

Here is the poor girl. She just wobbles around. I am almost positive she has at least twins in there.









And here is Lady's doeling enjoying some sunshine. I think I am going to name her Rain.


----------



## SandyNubians

She is a quick filler! Her udder was not(visually) changed at all this morning. A bit bigger around 11. About an hour ago it was still squishy. A few part were getting firm(not tight) but I just felt a few minutes ago and it is rock solid. She has dropped now and is definitely uncomfortable. She keeps shifting her weight from foot to foot every 30 seconds or so. She is eating now, but I think she will probably kid before tomorrow. Maybe this evening or tonight. Edited to add: I am also 99% sure she has lost her ligs now too. They were still pretty solid a few hours ago, but I can't feel them now.

Top picture was about 5 minutes ago. Bottom picture was less than an hour ago.


----------



## daisysmaid

Good luck!!!! Go ash!!! Super cute udder too️ can't wait to see those babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey...that girl is getting busy! Shes tired of being this big with all that movement
Its time to share with the world! 
You go Ash..easy kidding & twin doelings! 
I love the name Rain...so cute!


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing yet. She does still have her ligs a bit and isn't acting very laborish. I will check a couple of times tonight but I think it will probably be early morning or by noon tomorrow.

I can't wait for it to be over! Then I can get everyone situated and moved out of the house, and most excitingly 9 weeks of calm. No night checks. No worrying. Just full nights of sleep!

Josies doeling on what she believes is HER bed.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Told ya she's a doggie and you can't count her...
See you get to keep Lady's doeling and if Ash has one her's too..
Because they're not full goats they're pint sized so they don't count...Goat math


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Told ya she's a doggie and you can't count her...
> See you get to keep Lady's doeling and if Ash has one her's too..
> Because they're not full goats they're pint sized so they don't count...Goat math


:haha:

Nothing on ash yet. She is making me wait! Ligs are definitely gone now, and she was waaaay off by herself at the top of the hill alone. Hopefully soon.

Edited
Actually just went out to check again and she is having definite contractions. Might be a couple more hours but shes is close!


----------



## SandyNubians

Still waiting. She has been contacting for a couple hours now. I thought she was getting serious over an hour ago. I will give it a little longer and then go in to check Still chewing her cud and acting normal otherwise.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh geez, I was hoping when I checked in that I'd see baby pics...Maybe next check in 
C'mon Ash...Your fans await


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope things go well.


----------



## SandyNubians

A little traffic jam, but everything is ok. Big buck coming first. His head was pushing up over her cervix. Pushed him back a little and pulled his head down. A little pulling and he plopped out. He looks a lot like rain. Second kid just shot out with no problems. Another buck He is a little guy! About half the size of the first one. 

Most importantly though, the kids and ash are doing great. Only about 10 minutes old and both kids are already standing, walking, and looking for food! Ash passed the placenta as I was coming inside and all seems to be perfectly well with her.


----------



## MellonFriend

Yeah for Ash! :goodjob:

So you don't put your does in kidding stalls?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great job Ash! Now momma can keep both doelings!
No seriously Congrats and great job getting the first buckling out. 
I'll bet they're handsome little guys!
Can't wait for pics


----------



## SandyNubians

MellonFriend said:


> Yeah for Ash! :goodjob:
> 
> So you don't put your does in kidding stalls?


I usually do, but it was nice and sunny out so it wasn't a huge problem for her to kid outside(and she was throwing a fit in the pen:heehee


----------



## SandyNubians

Here are the little guys. I will get some better pics tomorrow when they can go outside.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good work, they are adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Too cute!


----------



## SandyNubians

Here are some better pics of some of the newer kids this morning

The 2 little boys. They are doing really well. It is a bit cold out this morning so the weren't out there long.
































And here is Rain. I love this little girl. She so pretty, and happy. Lady is an awesome milker so far! I am getting almost 2 quarts a day! For a Nigerian, or at least the ones I've owned, that's a really good amount(She milks more than some of my standards!) and she has pretty good sized teats too.


----------



## SandyNubians

Now, I am done with kidding for 7 weeks! Woohoo! I need to go through and get exact dates on everyone but I will do that later/closer to their due dates. Here is the order of kidding first to last.

Twinkle toes (Day 140 is May 8th)
Rootbeer
Anime
Butter(Blue eyed red-gold one)
Biscuit(Brown colored one)
Liv(She was bred again on accident, but I think she will be fine. She is all dried up now and due late june)

These 2 are not confirmed yet
Dippin' dot
Bubble


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my, those boys are too cute! And Rain, is stunning what a gorgeous little doeling!
7 weeks off sounds like heaven  SLEEP while you can! LOL
What about Mara? did you hold off till Fall? 
7-8 weeks is going to feel like forever waiting to see your next group


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> What about Mara? did you hold off till Fall?


She actually might already be bred. A few days after her 1st birthday she was bred by peewee for sure. She was also with Oaken but I didn't see him breed her. I don't know how long she was in heat for. I saw peewee breed her once and I locked her up in the barn. I decided not to lute her. I have learned that most the time they will be okay(even if its not ideal) I was planning to breed her in may at 15 months old, but she was just over 12 months. So she will be 17 month old at the time of kidding, if she is bred. I'm not too worried if she is. She is nice and wide. I need to weigh her again, but I think she is 70-80lbs now. Thats not bad for a half mini bred to a ND buck. Abbey, Tala, and Gertie I will wait to breed until fall I think.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I hope it was PeeWee! They'll throw some pretty babies together! (If she's bred)
She's a big strong girl, so I'm sure she'll be fine. So she'll be due in July sometime?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> I hope it was PeeWee! They'll throw some pretty babies together! (If she's bred)
> She's a big strong girl, so I'm sure she'll be fine. So she'll be due in July sometime?


I hope so too! His kids seemed to be average size(which is small) So hopefully she will have a nice set of little twins for her FF if she is bred. Day 145 would be June 29th. Should know for sure around the end of april if she starts an udder.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, cuteness overload.


----------



## SandyNubians

I am currently at the vet now(for something unrelated) Twinkle toe's aborted. 1 kid that I saw(buckling) I'm sure there is more but I had to leave for the appointment.  the one that I saw born was alive. Super tiny and hairless. Her due date was may 8th. So about 7 weeks premature. Liv also had a bloody back end several days ago so I assume she aborted as well. Going to bring a kid in and have them test for chlamydia again, but I will probably end up treating everyone for it anyways since they have a history. 

Next doe due will be rootbeer. I believe she is due May 29th


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh no that's terrible! I'm so sorry. How's Twinkle toes doing now? Is seven weeks too young for the buckling to survive?


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no. So sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no Sandy, I'm so so sorry! What a shame, that's heartbreaking. I hope both Liv and Twinkles are going to be ok! ((HUGS)) I hope you get an answer as to why this is happening. You can't seem to catch a break.


----------



## SandyNubians

MellonFriend said:


> Oh no that's terrible! I'm so sorry. How's Twinkle toes doing now? Is seven weeks too young for the buckling to survive?


She is doing good. A little upset and wanting her babies Otherwise she is chewing cud, no temp, and acting totally normal. I wish they could survive that young but he was just way too early. He lived about 5 minutes.

I just got back from the vet. I couldn't find anymore kids, but I will look some more later. I am 100% sure I felt another one coming into the birth canal a few minutes before I left and pretty sure I felt a thrid when I bumped her. I will keep a very close eye on her tonight. She seems to be doing great right now other than being upset. Got the little buckling ready to head off to the vets tomorrow so hopefully I will know Thursday.

Graphic photo


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Geez girl. Im so sorry. I hope the Vet has the answers you need.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Hey, Just checking in!
I guess it's Rootbeer next? then Anime ,Butter and ,Biscuit? How's Rain doing and did you figure out if Mara did get bred? Is everyone doing ok up there ?
It's been quite a while since you've updated I wanted to make sure all is going well with you.
Crazy times we have now, so we gotta check on friends


----------



## GoofyGoat

Just checking in again! I hope you all are ok, haven't seen you online for a while.
How are the girls?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..I guess Im following GG around.o wanted to see how you are. In this crazy world, I would like to know you are ok. Havent heard you on any posts lately. Just concerned.k?


----------



## SandyNubians

I haven't been doing great. I am fine, but just mentally exhausted. Earthquake back in march, snow and hail at the beginning of this month. And with the goats. Lice, then mites, then coccidia in the kids. I thought I would for sure lose pup(josies doeling) and animes buckling. From day 1 ashleighs 2 boys weren't doing well. They had E-coli. It was really touch and go for the first 2 weeks. Then orno(emu) stopped walking and couldn't stand up. All those were resolved with time and work(and money) I had new neighbors move into the house next to me. They clearly aren't goat fans. Complained about how they smell and destroy the fences. Junebug continued to crawl through the fence into their yard and I ended up having to sell her before their(new neighbors) dogs hurt or killed her. Now for the girls. Working with my vet trying to figure out what is going on. Twinkle toes aborted, liv aborted, mara was bred, she aborted, anime aborted 2 doelings(would have been her first does ever) 4 days ago, bubble aborted, sarsparilla must have gotten bred sometime, I just went out to feed the girls this morning and she is leaking and acting like she is in labor. 

So far Rootbeer and the other 2 ND girls are OK. They are locked up away from everyone. I am just so ready to get rid of everything. I honestly can't take it. They tested for chlamydia, but they said they would have regardless since they have already had it. Still waiting to get more info. I sent one of animes in to be tested waiting for more results. I am just praying rootbeer and the other 2 girls will make it to term with no problems. About 4 weeks until rootbeer is safe, and 6 weeks until the other 2 girls(butter and biscuit) are.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless your heart. We missed you! Talk to us so you wont be stressed as much. We need to know you are good. Weve all got something going on. Just jump in and add to us!


----------



## SandyNubians

Yep, sarsparilla did end up aborting 2 kids. Less than 20 minutes ago she delivered a tiny(and very dead) buckling and a live doeling who obviously didn't make it very long. I assume she was 7ish weeks out from kidding. Doeling had a little hair starting and was about 2/3 normal ND kid size. She would have been Sas first doe.

*Graphic photo. *Couldn't get a photo of the buckling, he was literally falling apart. Sas is going on antibiotics and will be flushed once she passes the placenta.


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> Yep, sarsparilla did end up aborting 2 kids. Less than 20 minutes ago she delivered a tiny(and very dead) buckling and a live doeling who obviously didn't make it very long. I assume she was 7ish weeks out from kidding. Doeling had a little hair starting and was about 2/3 normal ND kid size. She would have been Sas first doe.
> 
> *Graphic photo. *Couldn't get a photo of the buckling, he was literally falling apart. Sas is going on antibiotics and will be flushed once she passes the placenta.


Gosh, I'm so sorry! It's been a rough time for you and I will be thinking about you. Sending very comforting thoughts..


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my word, I'm so so sorry you're going through all this! My heart is breaking for you. 
Could there be something that they're getting into somewhere...old antifreeze or oil on the ground in an leaky can anything?...I'm at a loss for ideas. 
I pray you get answers soon.
Hang in there!
((HUGS))


----------



## MadHouse

So sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. I’m glad you are back and telling us about it.
I hope the last ones are going to be ok, and you get to the bottom of the issue.
(console)


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry this is such a bad year for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey girl I am posting this out of my school info. You may.know all this. But its in black & white if it will help.


----------



## SandyNubians

I got a call back from the lab this morning. It is toxoplasmosis. I just called my vet to let her know. She said there isn't anything that can be done at this point except wait it out. The last girls could very well abort or kid out very weak kids. She did say to start feeding them some decoquinate daily until they kid. She will call me back with more info about that hopefully later.

All my cats are being rehomed tomorrow. I don't want to take any chances. The cats live in my garage(with my grains and minerals) and when going through and trowing out the grains i noticed my minerals had cat poo in one corner. I didn't notice that before. I had just started to put those same minerals out a few weeks before junebug aborted.


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey girl I am posting this out of my school info. You may.know all this. But its in black & white if it will help.
> View attachment 179145
> View attachment 179147
> View attachment 179149


Thank you! Do you mind if I save these to my phone just for future refrence if nything else happens?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are for anyone who needs them. Thats why I put them their. 
Im just glad you know the solution. I am sorry for all your losses. At least all the girls will recover!


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow I'm so sorry, but I really am glad the lab got you an answer. It's better than not knowing.

Are the cats young or reproducing?
Supposedly a cat only contracts & sheds toxoplasmosis once during it's life from eating the raw meat of rodents. So cats less than 6 months old are the most likely culprits from what I have read. But I believe it can also be transmitted by other animals.


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> I got a call back from the lab this morning. It is toxoplasmosis. I just called my vet to let her know. She said there isn't anything that can be done at this point except wait it out. The last girls could very well abort or kid out very weak kids. She did say to start feeding them some decoquinate daily until they kid. She will call me back with more info about that hopefully later.
> 
> All my cats are being rehomed tomorrow. I don't want to take any chances. The cats live in my garage(with my grains and minerals) and when going through and trowing out the grains i noticed my minerals had cat poo in one corner. I didn't notice that before. I had just started to put those same minerals out a few weeks before junebug aborted.


Thank you so much for sharing the results!! I would have never even thought about that! Very good info to have for all of us moving forward that have barn cats...


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm glad you found out what was going on. What a nightmare for you.
Praying things get back to normal soon.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## SandyNubians

SalteyLove said:


> Wow I'm so sorry, but I really am glad the lab got you an answer. It's better than not knowing.
> 
> Are the cats young or reproducing?
> Supposedly a cat only contracts & sheds toxoplasmosis once during it's life from eating the raw meat of rodents. So cats less than 6 months old are the most likely culprits from what I have read. But I believe it can also be transmitted by other animals.


I do have young cats on the property. Most are feral and not fixed. We have more and more every year. I have a cat door to my garage and many go in there, and they also hunt in the field and no doubt use it as a litter box. I caught one this morning going poo in the corner where some of the girls sleep. I contacted a feral cat rescue. Still waiting on a response but hopefully they can trap a bunch of them and fix the rest. If not, as much as I hate to do it i will have to just go the S.S.S method. Too many cats for my liking now that this whole situation has opened my eyes.


----------



## SandyNubians

So far so good with the other 3. They are getting DQ in their feed every day and are living well in their own pen away from everyone. No signs of anything wrong, and I still feel kicking which is great! 24 days until rootbeer is safe(day 140) and 32(I think) until butter and biscuit are safe. Udders are developing great and they seem happy and healthy so far.

I picked up a new little baby yesterday. I am not getting new goats until this whole thing is over, buuuut. I saw a post a few days ago about a 10 week old foal. His dam had dried up out of the blue and the other colt they had with him was beating him up. He has knock knees but was eating hay and grain well. So they were rehoming him so he can go to someone with time to put into raising him and someone who had access to milk(to mix into his grains, not to bottle feed) if he needs it. So, why not! This is Kodiak or Kodi for short. Quarter Horse, Thoroughbred, Unknown(Dam was a wild horse bought from the Nevada BLM) He is so, so sweet! I needed this little guy so much. He just arrived yesterday and seems to be doing great with the goats this morning. He is an absolute doll. You can do anything with him and he doesn't care. I can watch him for hours!

Kodi and mary-lou


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie! Glad you know what is going on and how to treat.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, what a sweet face! He's adorable. Kodi is going to give you a great distraction while you're waiting for the girls.
I hope that cat rescue gets back to you, but you have to do..what you have to do. You have too much invested in your goats to go through this.
Hang in there


----------



## SandyNubians

Happy to report we have had no more issues so far! I lost a hen that I've had for 10 and 1/2 years, but I knew she was going to pass soon so it wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm gonna miss that girl. She has been with me through thick and thin. Rest in Peace sweet cat-chick
This was taken the day before she passed away. I can't believe she was around as long as she was.









Now for the girls

Rootbeer is great! Her udder is developing nicely. No problems. She should be due/safe (day 140) on May 20th so just 2 more weeks!

Butter and biscuit are also doing well. Udders are coming along great and so far no problems. Biscuit is due first. Day 140 would be May 28th. Butter is due 1 day after her, so she will be on May 29th.

I don't want to get my hopes up but I am 80% sure Dippin' dots is finally bred! Only about 30 breeding attempts and numerous hormones later! I don't know for sure yet. But i can definitely feel a small bit of tissue in her udder now. She used to feel like just 100% skin. She is also different(more moody and vocal) than her normal self. I should know for sure in 2-3 weeks when/if her udder starts coming in. She would be due/safe July 11th(day 140)

Now I am also starting to wonder if liv is still bred, which would make me wonder about all the other girls too. She definitely seems to be getting bigger and her udder has been filling. At first, I thought maybe it was because I added grain back or maybe mastitis so I milked a couple squirts out a few days ago. It looked like colostrum. She had a bloody back end so I assumed she had aborted. I guess I will wait and see.

My sister's corgi is also pregnant and due to be having pups between May 27th and June 5th! So that's really exciting as well. Maybe I will start a waiting thread for her too.

I will have to try and get pics of everyone tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh SandyNubians, I am so sorry for what you've had to go through this year, but at least now you know what's going on. I was just in tears for you by the time I got to this pages. :hug:I hope this is the start of a good turn for you.

What a beautiful little horsey you've got there. He's just precious. Is he going to be just a pet horse for looking at or will there be riding training for him on the horizon?

I don't know about everyone else, but I could sure go for some adorable corgi puppies right now.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## SandyNubians

Not much going on yet. I am a tiny bit worried about Rootbeer. She has very loose ligs. I know she is close, and maybe I am just paranoid, but I don't think they should feel THAT loose. They feel about 95% gone. She was bred January 1st. She was also bred December 21st, but i really doubt she took. She should be on day 131(or 142 if she by some miracle took on the 21). Only 9 days until she should be safe.

I found my calendar page that got ripped out. I mixed up dates a bit. Butter was actually bred first. She was bred Jan 11th so that puts her on day 121. 19 days until she should be safe. Biscuit was bred after her on Jan 12. 20 days until she is safe.

The cats are gone. Woot, woot! They caught almost all of them. I am still seeing 2, but that is it. I saw some robin fledglings this morning. They are normally eaten withing 2 hours of leaving the nest. I am so happy the cats are gone!

Not the best pics. I didn't feel like opening the gate(Gertie and Tala have become horrible escape artists!)

Biscuit. She isn't very big. I think she will have one little kid








Butter. She is fairly big, I think she has 2 hiding in there.








Rootbeer. Definitely just one kid again.


----------



## SandyNubians

Getting so close!

Rootbeer is on day 135. 5 more days until I can stop worrying! She is so puffy back there it is insane. Udder is developing nicely.

Butter is on day 125. 15 days until she is safe. 20 days until her due date. She is developing her cute little FF udder








Biscuit is on day 124. 16 days until she is safe 21 until she is due. Also making her cute little FF udder








11-20 days until my sister's corgi has puppies. Holy cow she is huge! I am so excited and she's not even my dog, lol. I have never seen a puppy younger than 6 weeks old aside from this same girl 2 years ago when she was just a pup herself. Very excited to play with them and watch them grow! Who doesn't love puppies!?


----------



## SandyNubians

Day 142 today! Just 3 days until I really get serious about watching her. Her udder did get noticeably fuller over the last 24 hours, but I think that is just normal pre-labor filling.

The ND girls are on day 131 and 130. Only about 2 weeks until we should see kids from them. I will consider them safe in 4-5 days, but so far so good!

My sister's pup is almost there! We all made guesses how many pups. Our dad thinks 4, my sister thinks 5, I think 6 or maybe even 7. We will see. Only 3 days until she can whelp any time(day 58). It is getting exciting!


----------



## SandyNubians

Significant udder difference overnight. One lig is totally gone the other is just barely hanging in there. I don't know if I should be worried or not. She is only on day 143, unless she somehow took on the 21. If so, she would be 153. I never have had a due date for her, so maybe this is her norm. All I want is healthy kids and mama (pray)


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! The udder filled in quick!


----------



## toth boer goats

:nodhighfive)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Nice size jump in no time flat! She's coming along nicely!


----------



## SandyNubians

Looks like today will be the day(It is my dads B-day today, so this is a nice surprise!)

Ligs feel gone and udder huge (still not super tight yet though). Leaking a good amount of discharge and is being very needy.








It's pretty chilly now, 46°! I may have to move her into the barn here shortly. She is just chowing down on hay so far right now.


----------



## SandyNubians

She kidded about an hour ago. Everything went flawlessly! Very healthy, active, and large doeling! She is super pretty. Teeth are erupted and she is really large for a being 7 days early. I am thinking she probably took on the December 21 breeding.

Here is the pretty girl! I will get some more pics once she is settled.


----------



## MellonFriend

Awwww! She is beautiful! I'm so happy for you that everything went well!(dance)


----------



## ksalvagno

So cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh congratulations she's gorgeous! I'm thrilled for you


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:wow::wowwoot)
SHe is ADORABLE!! SO GLAD FOR YOU!!!:goatkiss::happygoat::goatkiss: ITS SNUGGLE TIME!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Everything seems calm this morning. I was a bit worried last night. Rootbeer isn't exactly the best mom yet. I think she will get there though!she spent the night sleeping on one end of the barn and baby on the other. She isn't super responsive to the kids bleats and just goes off and does her own thing. She also won't stand more than 10 seconds while the kid is nursing before she walks away. It's not hard for me to go out and hold her every so often though.

Here are some pics from the little girl exploring since it is pretty warm this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, congrats.


----------



## MellonFriend

Her coat is such a pretty silver! How's the rest of the herd treating her?


----------



## SandyNubians

Been a bit busy. Rootbeer and her doeling are doing well. Rootbeer isn't exactly the best mom in the world, but her little girl is fast enough to drink while she is walking and rootbeer is OK with that.

Butter is on day 143 and Biscuit is on 142. Should have kids any day now, but not much happening yet.

My sister's corgi had her pups on the 30th. It went very smoothly(With the exception of one pup who is ok now) and oh my goodness they are the cutest things ever! She had 6. 4 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My sister has a corgi. He is hilarious. I was really impressed with how intelligent he is. Your babies are adorable. So sweet!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh, adorable babies! They're just little lumps of cute!:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## SandyNubians

Finally some goat action!

Butter is on day 147
Ligs are almost gone and udder is growing bigger by the hour. Not acting super close or anything yet. I think she will wait until tomorrow(today?) afternoon or night. I will check her a few times overnight just to make sure there are no surprise kids born in the wind, dust, lightning storm we will be having. 

Biscuit is on day 146
Ligs are still there but much softer than this morning. She has also had noticeable udder growth over the last few hours.

Super windy right now. Supposed to start raining in a few hours, and then will continue almost all day today and tomorrow. It is supposed to be a high of 56° on Sunday and a low of 43°. Brrr... Ahh, Doe code(doh)


----------



## SandyNubians

Nothing much happened overnight. She(butter) started contracting about an hour ago. They are getting much stronger and more frequent now, so we should have a kid in the next hour or 2.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Anddddddddd???? You left me hanging:bonk: You got me all excitedops2:, couldnt catch my.breath...and now.......:imok:mg:

:waiting:


----------



## SandyNubians

Very cute little buckling! It went well. She is being great! I have bottle fed him a few times so far just because she has that very thick colostrum and he wasn't getting anything. They are in the barn right now getting settled down. One last doe and I am done for the year. I can't wait. That will be a big sigh of relief.

Here they are right before it started raining and I had to move them into the barn.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh what a little buckling cutie! Your doe is so pretty. Im glad it was easy and went well for you
Now what are you going to do when your last doe has kidded? (rofl)(rofl)..Going on vacation? Lol lol


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh what a little buckling cutie! Your doe is so pretty. Im glad it was easy and went well for you
> Now what are you going to do when your last doe has kidded? (rofl)(rofl)..Going on vacation? Lol lol


I hope! I really need one, lol. I can't though, I have nobody to care for all the animals.

Day 151 for biscuit. I am getting a bit worried, but I always do:shrug: She is a FF, and I'm 99% sure she has just a single. Just a little worried about it(them?)getting too big. Ligs are a bit softer this evening. Her udder has been pretty darn full since yesterday, but still no changes. Acting normal otherwise.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh..she is going to.make you wait...doggone it! Well being a FF, shes probably a little scared. Im thinking,,just love on her, she will.get comfy and then that labor will kick.in. 
Cant wait to see what she has! Happy Kidding. Hope you arent up all night!:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Any progress today? Any babies?


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> Any progress today? Any babies?


Nope:shrug:

Day 153. Her ligs felt much softer last night, but are harder again this morning. If there is no progress by this evening I may have a vet come out(Before they are closed over the weekend) just to get a second opinion.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That sounds like a good idea. That way no worries all weekend. Keep me posted.


----------



## SandyNubians

Finally some kids! I ended up jot calling the vet out since she had become really vocal and her ligs were almost gone by last evening.

It has been a long day! She started contractions around 10, and had her first push at 3:03. They got harder nad harder with no progress so I went in and checked. She wasn't dilating(Well she was, but only about to the size of a nickel) I started getting more and more worried. I started massaging and gave her some calcium, then I popped the water and the sac with the kid. 20 minutes later I managed to hook the foot with my finger and pull it through. She was dilated to about the size of clementine at this point. So, started to pull as she pushed. Another 5, long and hard minutes, out pops a cute tiny little buckling. I was shocked how small he was. As I was cleaning his face and trying to get him breathing(He had been trying for while as I was pulling and turned a bit blue in the tongue) not even 60 seconds later, a little doeling popped right out with no troubles. A very yellow sac, but she is perfectly fine.

The little buck weighs in at 1.63lbs and the little doeling at 1.68lbs.

Buckling








Doeling








Next to a soda can just for size comparison(They are so little! I was only expecting a single!)


----------



## goatblessings

Oh my goodness they are so tiny!!! Congrats, good job getting them out! How are they doing?


----------



## ksalvagno

So cute!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Congratulations! Super cute little guys


----------



## toth boer goats

Really cute and so small.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow! You did :great:! Its a good thing they were so small since she didnt dialate to full circumfrance. They are so cute! All white? You are one good goatee! Im so glad you got them out ! :neat:


----------



## MadHouse

SandyNubians said:


> Very cute little buckling! It went well. She is being great! I have bottle fed him a few times so far just because she has that very thick colostrum and he wasn't getting anything. They are in the barn right now getting settled down. One last doe and I am done for the year. I can't wait. That will be a big sigh of relief.
> 
> Here they are right before it started raining and I had to move them into the barn.
> View attachment 182939


Aaawwww! So sweet!


----------



## MadHouse

SandyNubians said:


> Everything seems calm this morning. I was a bit worried last night. Rootbeer isn't exactly the best mom yet. I think she will get there though!she spent the night sleeping on one end of the barn and baby on the other. She isn't super responsive to the kids bleats and just goes off and does her own thing. She also won't stand more than 10 seconds while the kid is nursing before she walks away. It's not hard for me to go out and hold her every so often though.
> 
> Here are some pics from the little girl exploring since it is pretty warm this morning.
> View attachment 181965
> View attachment 181967
> View attachment 181969


Such a cutie!!!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on all your babies!!!
I am so happy for you, and so glad you were able to help the last set come out safely!!


----------



## SandyNubians

They are doing well. It was a bit touch nad go the first night. They were eating like preemies. Only eating about 10cc per feeding. So I did a feeding every 2 hours through the night. They were much better yesterday. And they are eating pretty much normal all day today. Even starting to play around. They are so itty bitty it is crazy! I mean, you have to see them to really get a deal of how small they are.

And here is another little twist. I think the little doeling may be blind! I'm not sure yet, but she definitely seems off and it looks like an eye issue. She is definitely staying here though. She was going to before I even knew something was wrong. There is just something about her that really draws me in every time I see her.

Also, here are some corgi puppies. Because...Awww!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww!
Wow, you've been busy since I last checked in. Cute babies all around (pawed and hooves) I'm glad Rootbeer is getting a bit better at the whole mothering thing and your other girls had good deliveries. I hope the little Doelings vision is at least partial so she can be safe with the herd.
I'll bet your glad it's over (Kidding season) I know I took a huge sigh of relief when I was done,


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww puppies & goatees...yes those tiny premies just grab that heart right.out of your chest!:inlove: They are such fighters to stay alive and keep up with.everyone else. Enjoy them. And please post more pictures of them...and the puppies too please?:nod:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------

